# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/17



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On a special commercial-free Raw, WWE Champion John Cena battles Sheamus to conquer The Celtic Warrior once and for all. But has The Champ put himself in a precarious position with his dangerous foe, days before Over the Limit?

Discuss.​


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

i think john cena will easily put down sheamus and will fight off any of batistas attacks


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Hopefully Bret goes out on a high note. He deserves a good send off.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Raw in Toronto and I'm not going. WHY WEREN'T THERE ANY GOOD TICKETS LEFT? fpalm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> Raw in Toronto and I'm not going. WHY WEREN'T THERE ANY GOOD TICKETS LEFT? fpalm


should've tried a little sooner maybe I dunno..but anyways I'd love for Bret to win the title then retire and we see a tourney for the gold with Bryan Danielson winning. I'm looking foward to Shemus/Cena as I can only hope Shemus gets on the mic and says something tot he affect of "listen here fella, it should be me your facing at over the limit or something along those lines" lets hope they pull it together for a great show considering it's commercial free...


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

gm plus guest hosts = SIGH! commercial free should be good, i wonder if canadians will shit on vicky this time round....buzz aldren intriguing to say the least!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Commercial Free = the Greatest words known on TV.

Anyway hoping for a good show.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Wonder who Orton will RKO this week? Edge again? The Guest Host? Vickie???


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not really sure what is going to happen with Bret Hart tonight. You would think he would get a strong send of but really, he's already got his kayfabe revenge on Vince so you could say everything he wanted he already achieved. It's probably better for the business to give Miz a big rub here and go over Bret big time. They could still give Bret a few moments in the ring after to say him goodbyes. I'm guessing since it's in Canada Bret will come out looking strong though.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

JM said:


> I'm not really sure what is going to happen with Bret Hart tonight. You would think he would get a strong send of but really, he's already got his kayfabe revenge on Vince so you could say everything he wanted he already achieved. It's probably better for the business to give Miz a big rub here and go over Bret big time. They could still give Bret a few moments in the ring after to say him goodbyes. I'm guessing since it's in Canada Bret will come out looking strong though.


That's more than enough reason to let Miz go over in a big way. The Canadians will hate him for it. It would add fuel to the Heart Dynstasy feud if Miz takes out Bret for good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

nocturnalg said:


> That's more than enough reason to let Miz go over in a big way. The Canadians will hate him for it. It would add fuel to the Heart Dynstasy feud if Miz takes out Bret for good.


You would think so ya, that's what they should do. Who knows if they will or not.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Orton Im sure will get detroyed tonight by Edge because hes got the best of him the past 2 Raws so usually that means the heel gets one the next time plus its the go home show for OTL so they have to biuld it up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I too hope The Hitman wins gold on his final night in WWE but I think Miz will retain somehow and get the momentum for Over The Limit where JeriMiz will lose to Hart Dynasty who will avenge Bret's loss.

They will likley add Eve VS Maryse to the Over The Limit card and Edge and Orton will probobly either have Pick Your Poison or a Tag Team match tonight.

Commercial Free RAW was awesome last time, two straight hours is kind of like a 3-Hour Show in a way so I am phyched for that.

Could be one of the better go-home shows.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Somehow, as much as I'd like to see it, I can't see Miz going over Bret clean in his last appearance. It's just not gonna happen. I expect Miz to lose the title tonight.


----------



## cactuslove (May 15, 2010)

I always look forward to a great crowd in canada/uk so hoping raw is good. I know its supposed to be Commercial Free ie all commercials are read by the commentators but i wonder if that holds for sky as well as USA tv. 
Seriously tho how many times are they gonna bill bretts final, final, no this time its the last honest, farewell to 'the wwe universe'? 

Hoping to see Bryan Danielson involed in some way in the storyline to set up a fued with Miz.

Is Shemus booked in the ppv yet? Could he be added to the i quit match,maybe by vikie? a triple threat style thing could at least leave it possible that Cena loses. Unless he's gonna interfere and somehow screw Cena without Cena actually giving up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

PhilThePain said:


> Raw in Toronto and I'm not going. WHY WEREN'T THERE ANY GOOD TICKETS LEFT? fpalm


Stubhub had a few decent tickets left. One was front row in the upper deck, which would be pretty cool, and there were also a few for some lower sections that were more in the corner. 

I'm really looking forward to the show tonight. I'm hoping Cena and Sheamus can put on a good match. 

In all honesty I'm looking forward to the Miz and Bret the most. I have no idea what will happen between them but it should be interesting.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm tuning in just to see Bryan Danielson, he better be on!!! lol


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

No idea how they do the Bret v Miz match, I'm looking forward to a surprise.
Also hoping to see one of the eliminated NXT guys make a return, particularly Danielson.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> That's more than enough reason to let Miz go over in a big way. The Canadians will hate him for it. It would add fuel to the Heart Dynstasy feud if Miz takes out Bret for good.


How could they do it though? Bret is so limited physically that it would be hard for Miz to really take him out. The guy can't take the simplest of bumps of anymore.

The way I see it, Bret will have Danielson take his place, Danielson wins the belt, Bret puts him over on the mic and Danielson gets the instant credibilty that he needs to really make it on Raw. They need to get the US Belt off Miz anyway, he never defends it, it's a complete waste of a Championship.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

commerical free raw last year was garbage. hopefully they put forth some effort this time.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

RKO1988 said:


> commerical free raw last year was garbage. hopefully they put forth some effort this time.


I don't remember it being garbage at all.

I remember liking the show quite a bit though I admit I can't even remember what happened lol.

I just know I liked it at the time.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I surpised that many people actually think Miz and Bret will actually be fighting each other. Really hope he puts Danielson in his place but that's probably too good to be true. If that doesn't happen I'd just expect The Hart Dynasty will help him pick up the win or it'll end in DQ and at the end Bret will put Miz in the sharshooter


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I am excited for Raw tonight. I think with it being commercial free, and being in Toronto, we could have a really good show in store for us. The last couple of weeks have had some great stuff going on on Monday nights. I hope they can keep the ball rolling, seeing as it is the final Raw before the PPV. 

Hoping for a Danielson sub in on the Miz/Bret match and a title change. Also, this could be Batista's final Raw so I hope he makes fun of fat people and Cena more.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly last year they had Commercial Free RAW the commentators were eating KFC


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Lol, they were yeh, it was product placement overload.


----------



## murdainc (Sep 29, 2004)

I can't wait for tonight!!! Toronto crowd will put on a show for sure... can't wait to hear the place erupt for Jericho


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL tonight's going to be awesome if RAW's anything like last week. I'm going to lol at all the wrestlers wearing different T-shirts with ads on them and whatnot.


----------



## JABradt85 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bret Hart will win via Countout, Miz doesn't lose the title but Bret gets the W.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Virgil is there!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Commercial Free 8*D

Hopefully Sheamus goes over, which there is no fucking chance of, or at the very least have a Tista/Sheamus beatdown on Cena. They should keep Sheamus' gain over Cena, he's owned him every time almost, they could work it into a storyline.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

another week of zack ryder please


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Should be a really good RAW.

Miz is gonna lose that title, and it's a good thing cos they have hardly made him defend it.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Hopefully we'll see Danielson


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Is Batista leaving? Could tonight be his final appearance as a WWE superstar on Raw?

The Miz has had the US title since Oct 2009. We need a new US champ. But it shouldn't be Bret Hart - as he's leaving anyway. Hopefully someone else wrestles in Bret's place like R-Truth. Truth wins and then feuds with Ted DiBiase over the US title.

It may be a commercial free Raw but there will be WWE's own commercials for all their products!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If bryan danielson is on raw and wins the us title I will Mark the fuck out, scream like a little girl, and jump around my living room. 

I'm kind of a danielson mark


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Raw in Canada is always awesome. Hart, Jericho, Edge in thier homelands, yes please.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be watching this entire episode of Monday Night Raw, I haven't really done that in years.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm hoping Eve Vs. Maryse gets added to Over The Limit. I'm also hoping Danielson doesn't show up, i just don't like the guy. I don't care what anyone says, Miz should retain, Bret must not win the title-it would be the stupidest idea.
I just can't think of this Raw being Batista's last, i haven't heard anymore news on his contract situation so i'm hoping he has signed for a few more years atleast, if he leaves i will cry.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Who's the guest host tonight? Hopefully somebody Toronto can boo.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

RKeithO said:


> Who's the guest host tonight? Hopefully somebody Toronto can boo.


Astronaut Buzz Aldrin, they may not boo him because he's 80, then again Toronto can be heartless so don't loose hope just yet.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw is gonna be great tonight.

Can't wait to see what matches they decide to have before the ppv.

I'd be so great if they did something like Jericho,Edge teaming up.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Astronaut Buzz Aldrin, they may not boo him because he's 80, then again Toronto can be heartless so don't loose hope just yet.


They could've done better than that being in CANADA and all. Oh well...


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Will Buzz Aldrin be Raw's oldest Guest Host to date or is Bob Barker older?

Who has been Raw's youngest guest host so far?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Least relevant guest host ever, what's next Gordon Lightfoot as a guest host in Atlanta!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Who has been Raw's youngest guest host so far?


I could be wrong but I think Seth Green is 11?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not looking forward to Buzz at all!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Will Buzz Aldrin be Raw's oldest Guest Host to date or is Bob Barker older?
> 
> Who has been Raw's youngest guest host so far?


Clark Duke from Hot Tub Time Machine is pretty young.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> If bryan danielson is on raw and wins the us title I will Mark the fuck out, scream like a little girl, and jump around my living room.
> 
> I'm kind of a danielson mark


I'll raise you one. If he comes out the Final Countdown and wins the US Title I will just flat out pee my pants wherever I'm sitting at the moment.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Barker is the oldest guest host cause he's 86.(85 at the time he was guest hosting)


The shows also sold out too so makes things even better knowing that in a great wrestling city you get a packed arena


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a feeling that WWE are going to make The American Dragon Mr.IWC lol, so I would not be shocked if he got to use his old indy theme.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I also think a Bourne/Gail Vs. Ryder/Alicia match will happen, i'm guessing Gail will also get a huge pop tonite too.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'll raise you one. If he comes out the Final Countdown and wins the US Title I will just flat out pee my pants wherever I'm sitting at the moment.


damn you taylorfitz damn you


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice Sandman shirt asshole! 

I am actually gonna be pissed now if he does not show up.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Oi, fella! vs. You can't see me!

Should be a good match. I'm expecting Batista to interfere and destroy Cena. I'm sure to the delight of the Canadian crowd.

I wonder if Edge will get cheered tonight? Will the crowd boo Orton?

Vickie's heat is gonna be insane.

Should be a good Raw.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Angel Phantom said:


> I have a feeling that WWE are going to make The American Dragon Mr.IWC lol, so I would not be shocked if he got to use his old indy theme.


They'd have to come up with an agreement, and it's likely to cost a lot of money. Apparently though, he used a remixed version that sounded similar in FCW for his match against Kaval and another. Not sure how accurate that is, hope it is though. One of the great things I remember about Dragon from his last ROH appearence is seeing the crowd sing along to Final Countdown.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> They'd have to come up with an agreement, and it's likely to cost a lot of money. Apparently though, he used a remixed version that sounded similar in FCW for his match against Kaval and another. Not sure how accurate that is, hope it is though. One of the great things I remember about Dragon from his last ROH appearence is seeing the crowd sing along to Final Countdown.


his fcw theme


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> They'd have to come up with an agreement, and it's likely to cost a lot of money. Apparently though, he used a remixed version that sounded similar in FCW for his match against Kaval and another. Not sure how accurate that is, hope it is though. One of the great things I remember about Dragon from his last ROH appearence is seeing the crowd sing along to Final Countdown.


He used a remix version in ROH when they were on HDnet because of copyright issues but I don't see why it would be that hard to get the rights to the song. I mean we see wrestlers use songs done by artists all the time.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im Guessing the Final Countdown would be a very expensive song to get the rights to though.


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

Why in the hell is Buzz Aldrin hosting RAW? There should be a Canadian hosting RAW. Even in the U.S., why would an 80 year-old Astronaut be hosting RAW anyways? Makes no sense.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am expecting a good RAW tonight because its commercial free. The last commercial free RAW in June of 2009 was good.

I see Sheamus beating Cena tonight. Then maybe Batista comes out and beats down Cena, just so Batista looks strong heading into Over the Limit.

Hopefully we see some good matches tonight. The fact that there are no commercials means we have about 15-20 minutes extra TV time for RAW. There were still be advertising on RAW though. Everybody knows that. We will see matches being sponsored by a movie or something like that. I am sure we will see a bunch of promos as well, and maybe a new dvd release promo too.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This can be an excellent show if they manage the two hours properly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be a good show, I been looking forward to it since last week.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

is there any particular reason why RAW is commercial free today?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Liniert said:


> is there any particular reason why RAW is commercial free today?


My guess would be because ratings have been down and this is the go home show for OTL.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Liniert said:


> is there any particular reason why RAW is commercial free today?


i think its just a new yearly thing there gonna do from now on.

It was about this time last year they had the first one.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I will watch every episode of whatever show Danielson is on and attend live events often if Danielson gets a mega push.


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> his fcw theme


I'm hoping for this one, sounds like it could be a character theme song in an old school Street Fighter game or something, it's awesome. Final Countdown is just an awful overplayed song.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man I wish that Sheamus would go over Cena


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have to work tonight, so i will be following raw on here, i can't wait to watch it, i have to read what you all say

i will mark the fuck out if brian d, comes out to final countdown, says nice cena shirt asshole, destroys the miz, wins the us belt, and slaps brett hart turning him insta heel!


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a feeling you're all going to be disappointed when Bryan Danielson doesn't show up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

youngb11 said:


> I have a feeling you're all going to be disappointed when Bryan Danielson doesn't show up.


lol true, there will probably be threads on how WWE drop the ball.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

saves a spot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

It would be cool as hell if Danielson shows up tonight, but I am not expecting it to happen. 

Here we go.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

If there are any mods in this thread I suggest you sticky a Danielson thread now to save time later


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I won't be disappointed if Bryan's doesn't show up..........here we go!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the monkeys better get ready for a new intro with danielson in it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, no commercials!!!!
I completely forgot. 
Good move WWE.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like Sheamus to go over Cena. Obviously Bret Hart would be first out!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Huge fucking pop. Gotta love Bret!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Did Cole just say 6 MONTHS to Over The Limit ? LOL


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Now THERE'S the pop Bret should've gotten all along.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Don't expect to see Danielson either.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm trying to spot if there's any danielson signs


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Forgot that Raw was commercial free tonight...awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Haven't heard a lot of pops like this in this generation.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He's a 5 time US Champ? I never knew!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Knew he wasn't actually wrestling.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't see many standing O's like that anymore...

Bret = huge draw

...in Canada


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bret to win US championship?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Epic. I love Toronto. (as a wrestling city)


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

its WWE not WWF Bret


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha he called it WWF.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaaa WWF headquaters


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wwf? how my bret, that's a no no


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

did he just say WWF?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bret got too excited and said the letter "f"


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

wwf uh oh


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

did he say wwf headquarters?
and they blocked it out?
LOL


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WW*F*? Vince'll be pissed :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Brett told Vince to BOOK IT


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously he isn't gonna wrestle, duh....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So glad the WWF is back.


----------



## ECW fan (May 30, 2005)

WWF! YES!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice World Wildlife Fund reference Bret.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I can barely hear him speak.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I just jizzed.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, huge pop for Jericho....actually I am not surprised.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

THIS CROWD IS EPIC


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's not gonna happen tonight, it's not gonna happen any night!


----------



## monoplay (Dec 15, 2005)

This is how raw should be. hart and jerico!!

wwf sounds so much better than wwe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

a shot to hogan?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bret needs to stop dressing as if he is 20 years old. 

Just doesn't look right on a 52 year old man, who looks like he could be 60.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

And another famous Canadian...Chris Jericho!!!!!


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Y2J!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jerichooo to a ovation


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WWE made a mistake by not hyping that this was commercial free. Last time they had Trump to help it. I totally forgot about it being commercial free tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho means business!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Two Canadian legends in one ring? I approve.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Jericho v Miz for US title tonight? Good way for Bret to help the Hart Dynasty as JeriMiz will collapse before they even get to the PPV.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

que Edge


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jericho ftw


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> WWE made a mistake by not hyping that this was commercial free. Last time they had Trump to help it. I totally forgot about it being commercial free tonight.


yea me too


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> a shot to hogan?


more at Flair if anything


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ultimate hypocrite lol!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HYPOCRITE haaaaaaa I have waited seven days to hear that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Crowd is pretty good off the bat.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You got you're nice little monkey suit. Haha


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Y2J > Bret


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Crowd is pretty good off the bat.


really? I was expecting a bigger reaction tbh


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

They must be in Canada.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote Y2J for truth


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho is awesome, i could listen to him talk all day!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit this is the best Jericho promo since he's turned heel.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jericho trolling.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They should just have every show in Montreal, New York, Philadelphia and Toronto.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jericho is owning on the mic. Loving this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If there's one guy Canada loves more than Jericho is Bret.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jericho is right tho
Bret is a has been


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Jericho is awesome, i could listen to him talk all day!


Me too!
Love the squinty disapproving glare and the little lemon sour-puss mouth. He's just awesome


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

the return of Chris Jericho: The True Legend Killer! lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Jericho is amazing.

Seriously.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

good job jericho

duh, well of course with those rules the hitman will win


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

loving this promo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It still won't be Bret who will face Miz tho.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I don't like how this is shaping up.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

no DQ, here comes Danielson!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm enjoying this a lot. Jericho is the man.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Jericho trolling.


It's what he does best.

Oh! Bret never said he would be in the match. He said that the Miz will have a match. He never said against who though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Swag said:


> really? I was expecting a bigger reaction tbh


That's why I said pretty good. I did expect louder but Its still a better crowd than most WWE shows get these days and its gotta be the loudest reaction yet for Bret.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

No Danielson in his place I guess


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Liniert said:


> no DQ, here comes Danielson!


Can't see it happening, but that would be awesome!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Responded to the wrong post. I was saying that Danielson interfering in the Bret/Miz match would be ideal.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree, Hart Dynasty def. Jericho/Miz at Over The Limit!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Panther said:


> It's what he does best.
> 
> Oh! Bret never said he would be in the match. He said that the Miz will have a match. He never said against who though.


Canadian Dragon?

Toronto Kid?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

going by this, it seems like the match will be the main event.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This better not turn out to be 
Bret vs. Vince 2.0


----------



## Djjza (Feb 15, 2010)

Jericho gonna turn on Miz tonight, I'm calling it


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Why can Bret Hart choose the stipulation? :S


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

what a main event... Cena vs. Sheamus... yay <_<


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Missed first few minutes. What happened before Jericho came out?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This RAW is commercial free? Sweet!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMFAO!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i want commercials


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

eat that canada! also christian vs edge please


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

We're commercial free ... except in Canada.

Thanks for that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Commercial right here. :no:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hahahahahahahah


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

they've made they're own commercials lol!


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

hahhahahahhahahahahaha hornswoggle


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Geico rip off fail :side:

So much for Edge being booed...HUGE pop


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

what happend to hornswoggle to smackdown?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

commercial free huh?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hornswoggle and Khali fpalm


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Commercial free my ass.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So "commercial-free" means WWE is making their own commercials? :lmao


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That was worse that regular commercials...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wow. A Geico parody.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy fuck what a pop!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

:lmao at Khali!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, what the hell was that?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bret Hart, Chris Jericho and now Edge?

/faints.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Canadians cheering for every Canadian heel as usual.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was a decent promo until Bret just ... completely became inspirational for the last minute that he spoke.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn rebel canadians big pop for edge


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

my speakers are exploding the pop the pyro its mad


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought the Great Khali was in India?!

DAMN, Edge's pop was bigger than Jericho's imo


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

How can be not be commercial free in Canada and they're live there? It just seems weird.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Edge getting some intense cheers


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> Missed first few minutes. What happened before Jericho came out?


Bret was cuttin a promo, sayin that he was'nt gonna be in the match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Edge got a pretty big pop.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Who was pushing the peddles for Swoggle?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Christian!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wtf he didn't RKO Vicky.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OH SNAP!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

IWC explosion


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FUCK YES


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my did not see that coming


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh shit!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

OOOOOH..SNAP


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

IWC dream come true.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Christian vs. Edge on Raw? Ill take it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG!!!! YES! Christian v Edge!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow
major pop for christian


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG YES. Mark out time.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

HOLY HOLY HOLY ! MARRRRRRRRRRRRRK OUT


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!

Christian FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh shit Christian


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holyyyyyy shittttttttttttttttt christiannnnnnnn


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Christian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I Love It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

OMFG Christian *marks the fuck out*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Edge vs. Christian.

Mark.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG!!!!!! time for these forums to explode.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Christian!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Pair a canadian with another canadian.. smart.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Greatness!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

before the IWC explodes RIP IWC


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Christian!!!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Dear God.

You people are probably cumming in your pants. :no


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy awesome overload.

Bret Hart - Check
Chris Jericho - Check
Edge - Check
Christian - Check

Good way to start the show. Nothing but Canadians.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn that's what I wanted.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Smackdown in the house.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Edge vs Christian FTW!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

O_O

i hate to say this but...Thank you randy


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Edge is getting bigger pops as a heel then he ever did as a face. 

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Christian! Good pick.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Christian! This is shaping up to be a good raw.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Edge vs Christian :faint:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This better not end cleanly.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

OMFG Christian! <3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This isn't the main event... why?

Guess it's to get the crowd fired up.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

what a match to kick off raw with!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD EDGE VS. CHRISTIAN MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

O god I came.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

E & C, freakin sweet


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS HAPPENING FOR FREE??????


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh Snap!!!
This will be good


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit its christian.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lol @ long time friends. WWE re-writing history as usual.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Edge/Christian

in Canada
with no Commercials


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

bme said:


> Bret was cuttin a promo, sayin that he was'nt gonna be in the match.


Thx.

My streams audio is great. Love the pops.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we so need a five second pose


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

dream match!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn I just marked for Christian for a teenager


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They have to main event a PPV atleast once! They just have too and i don't even like Edge.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

why wont they say they are brothers


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Phoenix7012 said:


> O god I came.


Wow... :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When did they stop being, "brothers"?*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LMAO. They just bleeped out Bret saying "WWF" in Canada.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

There's IWC jizz all over the boards right now. And everyone is licking it up. Hell, we'll even swallow it if Christian wins.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

It seems like there's no heat in this match.

This would be okay if they were both face.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> This isn't the main event... why?
> 
> Guess it's to get the crowd fired up.


I think the crowd was fired up enough with Bret/Jericho. So it is a wonder why WWE chose to follow the opening promo with E & C.

Anyway, agreed --- this should have been the main event, but it will probably be Cena / Tista.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please let Christian go over lol. Anything but Edge going over!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn. So far all 4 guys who have come out are Canadian.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Panther said:


> There's IWC jizz all over the boards right now. And everyone is licking it up. Hell, we'll even swallow it if Christian wins.


Be that as it may, we all know damn well that this is fuckin' cool!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *When did they stop being, "brothers"?*


since last month i think, the promo they had on smackdown also mention that they were like brothers.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *When did they stop being, "brothers"?*


I believe when he went off to TNA


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Best part about this is commercial free!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *When did they stop being, "brothers"?*


When enough people found out they weren't.

Great camera angles there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You know what I'm excited about?
Christian just jumped out of the ring and they didn't go to a commercial break. Haha


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

did um, the ref just count 5 twice? haha


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Sheik said:


> Damn. So far all 4 guys who have come out are Canadian.


Who could be next? Santino?


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Any one here Brett hart's slip? He said WWF instead of WWE lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Atleast they playing up the fact they know each other and were once a tag team. They said they were friends but weren't they brothers?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Be that as it may, we all know damn well that this is fuckin' cool!


And that's why I swallowed regardless.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't believe they have referred to E&C as brothers since christian's return


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

They REALLY don't want to boo Edge do they? They're not really cheering for him either though.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *When did they stop being, "brothers"?*


Probably when Christian came back. I don't think it's necessary to play them as brothers anymore.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If lawler says "young men" one more time...


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Edge is lame.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Check off "THIS YOUNG MAN" from your Michael Cole Bingo cards.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Christian is hulking up!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

split chants 
this crowd is awesome


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That was a f*cking cool armbar


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Still marking at seeing the two going at it >_>


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, let's these two have a feud soon.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Liniert said:


> Christian is hulking up!!!


Oh god dont even say that again.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Kinda wish this match was saved for a main event feud somewhere down the line.

I'm thinking Batista is Orton's opponent tonight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

now that was nice


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> If lawler says "young men" one more time...


He's about 60. Apart from Vince and possibly Finlay they're all young men to him


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This match needs JR.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dawgs101 said:


> I think the crowd was fired up enough with Bret/Jericho. So it is a wonder why WWE chose to follow the opening promo with E & C.
> 
> Anyway, agreed --- this should have been the main event, but it will probably be Cena / Tista.


Don't you mean Cena/Sheamus? lol



MysticRVD said:


> Please let Christian go over lol. Anything but Edge going over!


I'd love Christian to go over but i think both Edge & Orton will get wins tonite headin' into the PPV.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"If you wrestled yourself... you wouldn't win"


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Cole and Lawler for being completely uncharismatic for this match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> split chants
> this crowd is awesome


It's been a little above average, imo.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow I havent seen a tornado DDT in years. Impressive.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> "If you wrestled yourself... you wouldn't win"





Masturbation disproves this theory.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Edge doesn't win cleanly


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rickey said:


> Kinda wish this match was saved for a main event feud somewhere down the line.


It has to happen on PPV sometime with a huge feud to go along with it! It just has to happen!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Rickey said:


> Kinda wish this match was saved for a main event feud somewhere down the line.


Don't worry it probably won't end cleanly leaving the opening for a main event feud.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> Thanks Cole and Lawler for being completely uncharismatic for this match.


No kidding.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> Thanks Cole and Lawler for being completely uncharismatic for this match.


Yeah, that's what it is. Couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's Go Christian!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good match


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. I honestly though he had it!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

whew holy crap


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Wow I havent seen a tornado DDT in years. Impressive.


Really? He does one most weeks. And Trent Beretta does an alternative version where he runs up the turnbuckle.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

UPSET TIME! :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice sunset flip!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

this is crazy


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is fantastic!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"This time he connects with his move in the corner!"

wat


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No stupid spear!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Really? He does one most weeks. And Trent Beretta does an alternative version where he runs up the turnbuckle.


I don't get to see Raw or Smackdown much because of my work schedule. I try to see the shows on youtube when I can. Reminds me of Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

fuck -___-


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Game over. Great match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn! Really good match though


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic Match, but sad christian lost


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

great match


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

You're insane if you thought Christian was winning.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Weak sauce!
Christian should've won.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Phenomenal match up. WOW.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Edge would rather die than have Christian go over him.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wanted Christian to go over, but it makes sense for Edge to go over going into the PPV.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great match!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Good match there!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome match...but I really wanted Christian to win.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Good match. Surprised it ended cleanly other then that almost PPV quality.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Match!


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

christian never wins.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> You're insane if you thought Christian was winning.


Exactly. Good match though.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> You're insane if you thought Christian was winning.


this....


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome TV match 
that was totally awesome!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was a hell of a match.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Great match. Taste of a rivalry to come perhaps - or at least I hope!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A predictable win for Edge. I'll say it again, let these two have a feud.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Good match. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton!! Woop woop!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Great booking there.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Undertaker :O!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OMFG THE UNDERTAKER


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

taker!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahaha swerve.


Oh god, Undertaker. Edge is dead.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What an awesome start to Raw. My goodness.

Undertaker! OMG.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

HOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holyyy shit takerrrrrrrr lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah!!!!!
What happened to 'Taker's usual break?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Christian is an idiot..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOLWUT


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> It has to happen on PPV sometime with a huge feud to go along with it! It just has to happen!


 Agree



KnowYourRole said:


> Don't worry it probably won't end cleanly leaving the opening for a main event feud.


Wish it would be they have them on different shows

SWERVE!!!


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

OK????


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Undertaker vs. Edge now....Damn


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy shit!!! They are going all out here


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is just great. Taker gets to win but Christian doesn't.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING TONIGHT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just marked so hard I choked on my own saliva.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

..........The Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that's funny, christian out there for the hell of it, lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol ok that was funny


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

holy ass crackers....pardon my french


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh fuck


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

THE UNDERRRRRTAKERRRR!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*HO.LEE.SHIT!!!*


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy Shit!


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn, they're really pulling out all the stops for the show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Undertaker on Raw again!!??


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Brb cleaning car, cooking and eating dinner then going to the shop for beers. Then hopefully I'll be back in time to hear the bell to start the match.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Single. Coolest. Raw. Ever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh shit... Edge is so dead...

Still, he did get a clean win over Christian, that counts for something...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

What the hell - wasn't expecting that!

Looks like I'll have to stay up for the whole of RAW if things like this happen!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!

DAMN!!!!! WWE is really going all out for this show.

Well... Taker to go over or there will be a DQ of sorts.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Raw of the Year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So we're 30 mins in and this is already Raw of the year. Cool.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Greatest Raw of all Times!!
Ok well this year....potentially lol


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao trolled hard


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

vicki?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Shocking surprise by the Undertaker. Nice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good Match. Undertaker! This is shaping to be a pretty good Raw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude!
It's only been 32 mins. 
What the heck else are they going to be doing for 1 1/2 hours?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Woah!!!!!
> What happened to 'Taker's usual break?


Well this is his second match since Mania.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

nice sunburn, mark


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I think Bret will do the same thing!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Greatest raw I have seen in a very very long time (potentially lol)


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Edge to get DQ'd


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

At least Edge had plenty of time to recover while Taker made his entrance.

Take a nice shower. Maybe wrap his ankles.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Taker is going to submit Edge again like in WrestleMania


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Undertaker's really been out in the sun. Or has been visiting hell recently.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

AMAZING swerve booking.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

amazing raw so far,
i love those tights taker has


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

So Taker's had 2 matches since 'mania and they're both on Raw


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah, why wouldnt Edge just take the countout


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

They replaced their script writers then? Maybe it's all wishful thinking


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is stupid


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh what the fuck edge.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Undertaker can't wrestle. That's why Edge got counted out.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

:hmm:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lame!

Thank you Christian!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> that's funny, christian out there for the hell of it, lol


This made me giggle. Idk why though


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL @ Edge! I loved it!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

So what was the match against Christian for then? Just a random match whereas Taker was the proper opponent?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Way to get everyone's hopes up.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is great! Loving this RAW so far. I guess Christian did lose for a reason.


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

So that's all for taker?


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pretty good chokeslam


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well that was kind of lame.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

But really, that was very obvious (Edge purposefully getting counted out). As Cole would say, "Vintage Edge!"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That all worked out fairly well.

Way to step up your game, Vince.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

am i the only one that hates undertaker..?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

He got good height on Edge with that chokeslam. Nice to see Edge didn't have to wrestle two matches in a row.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Edge's expression when Christian grabbed him was priceless.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> am i the only one that hates undertaker..?


yes if you hate taker you need help


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

MrKennedy666 said:


> am i the only one that hates undertaker..?


Uh hates? Maybe...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

MrKennedy666 said:


> am i the only one that hates undertaker..?


I don't hate him wrestling wise. I just hate the way his win streak is like Hogan's.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

that was stupid


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Cena?batista, in the vid on now Cena said it's the last time he'll face Batista for the belt!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you knew Edge wasn't going to take out Taker..He put on a good match with Christan..Taker came out got a choke slam = happy crowd


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

At least Edge did what a "smart" heel would do.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Good god.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I forgot that Maryse is from Canada.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay, another Canadian! 

...actually, Quebec doesn't count.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

UK viewers - was Over The Limit not originally meant to be on Sky Sports, now they want us to pay for it? I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Maryse talking about trish stratus, i would mark for trish today.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

jml90 said:


> So that's all for taker?


He's been working on his chokeslam technique ever since Mania. 

WWE finally has given him another chance to redeem himself and his finishing move. I give it an 8 out of 10.

He'll disappear into the sunset, er sunrise, and won't be back for another month or two to perform his next chokeslam.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

MrKennedy666 said:


> am i the only one that hates undertaker..?


I don't hate him, though I am bored of him, the same as I'm bored of HHH and Cena too. If it was possible I'd like to see him as a heel again, I loved his Ministry days.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Trish to return tonight?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL Maryse just described herself


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL at Maryse saying she's not Canadian, she's french canadian and everybody booing her.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

gotta love it when refs are always near fights


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Another fail by Eve.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Where's Joey Styles to scream Catfight again???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

to quote Joey Styles...CATFIIIIGHT^see


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Way to bring down the show, Buzz kill.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh god listen to the heat vickie is getting already


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

£14.99 for Over The Limit but Extreme Rules was free  sucks. 

Cccaaatt fiigghhtt


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vickie!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I loved it! When was the last time there was a backstage fight with the Divas? Maryse just owned and spoke the truth about Eve.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Vickie needs to stop farting. She keeps saying excuse me for a reason.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG Vikki has noraml voice? WTF?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Buzz giving Vickie the business.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

nearly buzz, nearly


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was that a dig at Bret? :lmao


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

...Awkward pause.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LMAO.. idiot!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another WWF reference.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WWF - WWE


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL. Almost another F bomb.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WW.......E


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Vickie's Replacement? Please be JBL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WW uh E, uh, headquaters. 

Replacement???
The Rock???


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaa is that the ongoing joke of the night WWF headquaters


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wwf/wwe LOL


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

"I checked with uh....W..W..ummm, err....E Headquarters!"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WWFE Headquaters lol


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh

Buzz botches in his first promo. 

Alzheimers must be a bithc


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

bella whores


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Vicky should have saved her appearance to come out to the ring and say EXCUSE ME! Imagine the heat she'd get.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Buzz got mad charisma
abd they should just call it WWF now lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LOL at Maryse saying she's not Canadian, she's french canadian and everybody booing her.


Maryse is awesome!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Bella Bella whores...


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Does Vikki's necklace say cougar? :lmao
Yay Buzz!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i wonder who is going to be the replacement?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella's ..instant viagra for Buzz


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Vickie's Replacement? Please be JBL


JBL and Regal should be the two GMs imo.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAHA
akward silences ftw
w..w...f...er...e...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> i wonder who is going to be the replacement?


The Rock? JBL? Both are unlikely, but I would jizz.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Replacement for Vickie next week? Hell yes.

JR or The Rock please.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sexual Kool Aid


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

trm301433 said:


> bella whores


Yeah, who do they think they are taking Vickie away?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

You gotta give Buzz Aldrin and Bret a break. Their brains don't work as well as they used to in their older age.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kool aid got knock the fuck out


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mark Henry even gets a pop in Toronto.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Somebody's gonna get Hacksaw Jim Dugganed.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

HIYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

batista!!!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey check this out.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/results/14476374/

Did Jericho and Miz suddenly win the tag belts lol?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Henry looking like a burn victim. And he's now Batista's bitch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Obviously Batista was sent out by Buzz. That's what you get Henry.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hate crime


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!
no headshots but let's break huge thick 2X4's in half. Haha.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Henry stole one of Daves lunchboxes it seems


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha,

Nice booking for Henry to sell the submission and for Tista to further kick his arse.


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I guess batista never forgot how henry injured him.......


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

At least Mark Henry is now jobbing on the highest level.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

poor steel steps


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jim Duggan is going to come out, and demand Batista buy him a new 2 by 4.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Batista is beating on Henry like he stole his pheromones. *


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eve Vs. Maryse has to be added to Over The Limit. Go Batista! Oh yeah, spotlight bitches!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I've said this about a dozen times in the last 45 minutes, but this has truly been an amazing Raw.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I love smark crowds, batista being cheered


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Hey check this out.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/results/14476374/
> 
> Did Jericho and Miz suddenly win the tag belts lol?


Dear, God, I hope that's not a spoiler for Sunday night because it would really suck for the Hart Dynasty to lose their belts so quickly.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Batista stepping on Mark.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

GIMMIE MY COOKIE OH SPOTLIGHT


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Hey check this out.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/results/14476374/
> 
> Did Jericho and Miz suddenly win the tag belts lol?


lol a typo or spoiler? interesting lol


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Batista looks different. Does he usually wear elbow pads? I can't think.


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

GIMME MY SPOT LIGHT BITCH!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Give him his spot light.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Batista is the best heel in wwe. The man is fucking awesome. I so hope he doesn't retire but if he does he'll do it on the top of his game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Hey check this out.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/results/14476374/
> 
> Did Jericho and Miz suddenly win the tag belts lol?


Sure, why not? lol


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

give him his spotlight bitch


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

LMAO
Batista- You'll be all right koolaid


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol "i don't like you"


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

what the hell is that thing Lawler is wearing?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If John Cena and Mark Henry are such good friends...why does Cena let him get beat up like that?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Hey check this out.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/results/14476374/
> 
> Did Jericho and Miz suddenly win the tag belts lol?


Yeah. The WWE Live Chat participants are frickin annoying.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

We need to see that push that Batista took from Henry last week. Haha.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Batista is beating on Henry like he stole his pheromones. *


hey Dave hasn't been laid in hours...and that's a new record


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Funkyd said:


> Batista looks different. Does he usually wear elbow pads? I can't think.


Yeah.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Liniert said:


> what the hell is that thing Lawler is wearing?


He's trying to appeal to UFC fans.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Christian! Good pick.





Human Nature said:


> We need to see that push that Batista took from Henry last week. Haha.


I love delayed selling


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus should go over Cena tonight!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hate how tables matches just require you to put someone through a table and not have to pin them afterwards.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe they are making fun of that priceless commercial.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Mark Henry should change his theme song to "I'm gonna get my ass kicked."


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They are going to parody popular commercials.

edit: LMAO!!! VIRGIL!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf :lmao:


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Terrible parody adverts: Just over minimum wage


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bad commercial rip-off.

I fully expect to hear Michael Cole fake laugh.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, that was good. Not going to lie.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

:lmao good add


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ok this dibiase promo is funny, except for r truth...ugh


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

What. The. Fuck. LOL.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I thought Truth was dead.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Mark Henry should change his theme song to "I'm gonna get my ass kicked."


:lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING VIRGIL


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Virgil! lol


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Virgil!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

He brought out Virgil.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

OG Virgil!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Commercials are dope 
oh snap Virgil!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

virgil


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

VIRGIL!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VIRGIL :lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

truth dont play that


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I marked out for Virgil!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Laugh.my.fucking.ass.off.


Where's his "Wrestling Superstar" sign? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Virgil*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh shit it's....VIRGIL


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Virgil...what?


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

VIRGIL!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy Shit. VIRGIL~!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, it's Virgil!!!

*MARK OUT!!!*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's the wrestling superstar himself!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Virgil is back. Mark out, bitches.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate R-Truth but i lol'd, Ted with Virgil?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Nostalgia trip.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

:lmao at Virgil!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

VIRGIL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Virgil must be between conventions


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh my god it's the real virgil!!!!!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

i really need commercials lol i left for 10 mins and missed so much.......


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I want my own black guy too!


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

DiBiase got his own Virgil! LMAO


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy fuck, it's Vincent~!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mark out! Virgil!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Virgil makes me smile.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

best. them. ever.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm Marking Out. Virgil's Return & YOSHI TATSU!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Laugh.my.fucking.ass.off.
> 
> 
> Where's his "Wrestling Superstar" sign? :lmao





The only guy at his signing stole it.


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy Shit its Virgil


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll have a pint of what Yoshi is drinking.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Yoshi better not job to dibiase....


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Virgil chants


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yoshi gonna be losing this one.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Tatsu is going over in a Virgil face turn, and subsequent beat down by DiBiase.

Right?


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> .


Holy shit is that during is was open or before it was open?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

perro said:


> Yoshi better not job to dibiase....





Too late, it's written in stone.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yoshi reminds me of Hiro from Heroes
i fuckin wish he'd teleport away


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope he's the permanent servant.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ The Virgil chants!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Holy shit is that during is was open or before it was open?


is was the entire day.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

fpalm man servant king man servant fpalm


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Yoshi better job here


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Still not sure what direction they're heading with Yoshi but he has a cool name and he's on RAW sooo might be good

And Virgil lawl. Looks like they've just torn him away from a gym somewhere


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Holy shit is that during is was open or before it was open?




No one really knows. It's just a symbolic picture of Virgil/Vincent's career.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Vincent, the NWO is at TNA now.

Awesome to see Virgil again though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Holy shit is that during is was open or before it was open?


I'm about 95% sure it's before, but it's intended to look like it's during.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Yoshi Tatsu has to be the worst Japanese wrestler I've ever seen and I haven't seen many that were bad.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

edge a tweener? or heel?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Surely somebody will complain that this is promoting slavery.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Virgil should dress fancier and fancier each week, since he's getting more and more money.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We need a ninja gimmick. *


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm guessing Virgil will some how cost DiBiase the victory..


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

perro said:


> Yoshi better not job to dibiase....


Why not? Tatsu is a jobber.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

perro said:


> Yoshi better not job to dibiase....


He doesn't have a chance!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Boooooo!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I don't get the way Yoshi Tatsu is booked.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Who really thought Yoshi would win? I mean really...


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Holy shit is that during is was open or before it was open?


I believe it's a timeing trick. I've seen another photo where there's (a small ammount of) people with him...  Sorry to wreck the illusion everyone.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Giving orders to Virgil already lol!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> is was the entire day.


That fucking sucks man. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Racciiisstttttt - he should be working for King Booker - damn you Ted


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> No one really knows. It's just a symbolic picture of Virgil/Vincent's career.


QFT

I can't name any other wrestler who's had a worst wrestling career.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder how much it would cost me to hire my own man-servant. *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Still can't get over Virgil~!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yoshi Tatsu has to be the worst Japanese wrestler I've ever seen and I haven't seen many that were bad.










>


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Why not? Tatsu is a jobber.


Yoshi actually as a decent win/Lose record on raw he isn't a jobber yet



> Yoshi Tatsu has to be the worst Japanese wrestler I've ever seen and I haven't seen many that were bad.


And Yet hes still one of the best guys on the roster


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tec at Over The Limit? I ain't complaining!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

virgil gonna turn on dibiase at some point


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*splooooge*


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

(On Canadian delay) Hitman? Jericho? Edge? Christian? Taker?! This might the best start to a PG RAW since the early 90's!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Since when do Trust Funds kick in at 27?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

If I can't buy it, I'll beat it

I bet that's what DiBiase tells prostitutes


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder how much it would cost me to hire my own man-servant. *





Some here would do it for free probably.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay Virgil cheers!
Teddy still sucks on the mic but I'm liking him more in the ring.
So, Virgil to turn on Teddy at OTL?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> >


Could Yoshi look any more gay in that pic?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who's the 4th in the SES!?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"Either the flock will grow or the head will go". Seriously who wrote that?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

We've seen titties on RAW.

Bite your tongue, King.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted Vs. R-Truth at Over The Limit! Ted is onviously winning! R-Truth irritates me!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Some here would do it for free probably.


this


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

matthews just got shunned


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder how much it would cost me to hire my own man-servant. *


:hmm: this can be really good or really bad.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO *Slowly walks away*


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

bme said:


> QFT
> 
> I can't name any other wrestler who's had a worst wrestling career.


Hey, Virgil won the Million Dollar belt from Ted Sr in 1991. He also challenged Bret for the WWF title in 1993. Mind you, Bret put the belt up against everybody back then.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Since when do Trust Funds kick in at 27?


30 or after his first WrestleMania.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Last time Miz started a promo from backstage it was his best promo ever.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Since when do Trust Funds kick in at 27?


It kicked in when he turned 30 or had a WrestleMania match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love when he talks all the way to the ring, don't know why, it's just kind of creative.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Could Yoshi look any more gay in that pic?


I know! Look at his silly blonde streak in his hair!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Who's the 4th in the SES!?


Alex Reily from FCW


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That was a pretty bad.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> Who's the 4th in the SES!?


don't know
he been attacking Mysterio since Extreme Rules


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is sounding more like the rock week by week


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the miz should start doing promo's as he walks to the ring ... it could be awesome imo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, why is The Miz wearing Edge's coat???


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz is awesome, hopefully they don't fuck up and make him lose the US Title tonite.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> the miz is sounding more like the rock week by week


How so?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

PARMA, OHIO.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> the miz is sounding more like the rock week by week


LOL yeah right.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> Alex Reily from FCW


No its that guy from MN....


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I wonder how much it would cost me to hire my own man-servant. *


I'll do it for free. I can clean your place, and stuff. You can use me for uhh pleasure, and tie me up, and torture me, and watch Raw at the same time. yay?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Miz is awesome, hopefully they don't fuck up and make him lose the US Title tonite.


Maybe Miz will lose and then Hart will relinquish the US title? We shall see!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I think that was the best "I'm the Miz and I'm Awesome" yet.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I want me a coat like Miz.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> How so?


the first ten seconds was pretty much a varition on the rock shuning people as he talked, even the tone was pretty much the same.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

llamadux said:


> I'll do it for free.





Boy, I sure can call em huh?


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

God the Miz is awesome on the mic. Wow. Unbelievable. Future headliner in the WWE.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> the miz is sounding more like the rock week by week


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Guess no Danielson.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

**I'm taking applications it seems* 

 




I don't know whether to look forward to this match or turn the channel. *


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Crowd doesn't seem that great tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> OK, why is The Miz wearing Edge's coat???


Yeah, i was like 'where have i seen that coat before?' lol Bret cannot be doing this match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

if the miz loses cleanly to 50 something year old who had a stroke i would just.... wow


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

wwooooooo First longest running weekly show qoute


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Panther said:


> Guess no Danielson.


its a no DQ match, still time for him to make an appearence


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> the first ten seconds was pretty much a varition on the rock shuning people as he talked, even the tone was pretty much the same.


I will give him that. But no one will ever come close to Rock's mic skills...NEVER.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I think this should be the ME simply because of Brett. You got Brett Hart in a match in Canada... why not put him in the main event?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

So weird that the US title is involved in all this Canadian stuff.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

APA? :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Miz > Ted Dibease.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know whether to look forward to this match or turn the channel. *


Yep, i agree. Kozlov & Regal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

someone is gonna help Bret win it thus taking all credibility away from the belt.Bret doesn't deserve the belt and he cant even defend it if he wins it, the man has nothing left.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Any Regal is good Regal.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Not even a peep from the crowd. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Crowd doesn't seem that great tonight.


Yeah, they're having some good pops here and there.
And I didn't expect them to stoop as low as "What" chants.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Regal wearing an Over The Limit T-shirt = NO.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaaaaaaaa atleast they have somthing to do


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Betty Honest said:


> I think this should be the ME simply because of Brett. You got Brett Hart in a match in Canada... why not put him in the main event?


Because the WWE Title > US Title. Should always be that way.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> I will give him that. But no one will ever come close to Rock's mic skills...NEVER.


i never said he had the skills of the rock, only that he was sounding like him


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Hart Dynasty might not be able to come....but nobody said anything about Bryan Danielson


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

William Regal and Vladimir Kozlov.

The Evil League of Evil.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JerseyScottie said:


> someone is gonna help Bret win it thus taking all credibility away from the belt.Bret doesn't deserve the belt and he cant even defend it if he wins it, the man has nothing left.


Yeah, there's absolutely no point! Natalya in the ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get 'em Nattie!!!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Natalya puts Y2J in sharpshooter FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

lol at the Kozlov reaction. Vince just won't stop with that guy huh?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Miz is awesome, hopefully they don't fuck up and make him lose the US Title tonite.


He's probably gone lose it but not to Daniel Bryan

I think they're going to do something completely different with DB.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

American Dragon! *clap clap clap*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WE WANT BRYAN DANIELSON.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Regal doing a european uppercut during the brawl


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> **I'm taking applications it seems*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was was your free man-servant...

So do we have to renew our original contract, or should I like pay you to be your man-servant?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Why doesn't Natalya just interfere again?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Who saw this coming when they made it No DQ?!

Oh, everyone. Nevermind.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

bret will win, vacate, que tournament


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a bit of a clusterfuck.

Hope Danielson appears!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Miz looks great in those trunks and boots. No ****.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

well this is awful


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love me some Nattie. 
I really don't want Bret to win.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

do not


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Dont fucking tell me Hart is winning!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

NEW CHAMPION!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy mark out!!!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

What the fuck


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LAME!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

woww -_______-


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh



Dear





Lord*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the United States Championship is dead.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Bret botched going up the middle rope.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bret motherfucking Hart!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Really?

REALLY?

Epic fail on WWE's part. :no:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL
bret falling on the turnbuckle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the point?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit!!! Bret did it.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nattie is such a sweetie, running over to hold up bret on the ropes


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

HAHAHA


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome. The Miz has NO titles.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahahahahaahahaha.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

What

The

Hell 

Just 

Happened 

Wwwhhyyy


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

thiws belts either getting handed down or retired....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i can't believe he actually won


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

I know he had a stroke but I just fucking lol'ed hard at him slipping on the ropes.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

fuck this


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

relax ppl, there will probably be a tournament.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding?! This is bullshit.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

NOW WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't know whats worse the booking or the fact the "new champion" graphic blocked Natty's rack.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If he wasn't a stroke victim I would've laughed about his walking up the turnbuckle botch.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Shit, Cole heel turn?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I vomited a little. God knows who wants to see this attempt to defend the title.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, time to retire the US title it seems. :no:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

This moment would of been alot better with Owen & Bulldog in the ring celebrating also.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so what now? they will retire the belt?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

next time we see the belt is has a maple leaf on it..


and here's heel Cole...


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol why did people think DB was going to show up here? 

Hopefully now they do a battle royal or a tournament for a new champ that's probably when they'll give it to DB.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, lighten up people. He isn't going to keep the belt.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole is being a heel tonight against the Hart's now


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> WE WANT BRYAN DANIELSON.


I don't
Miz will have a letter next week from Vince saying it was a stupid fucking idea and that Miz is still the US Champion.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ROTFLMFAO @ Bret slipping on the ropes.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL
Cole just turned Heel


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> nattie is such a sweetie, running over to hold up bret on the ropes


That ass is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Funny how this went from the best RAW since like the 1990s to ZOMG worst ever in one moment.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

you have gotta be kidding me... "i beat vince in a match with the help of my family and now im the us champion by doing not a single thing" ...this is retarded..good job wwe creative you dropped the ball again


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole going heel tonight


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is just straight disrespect. Goodness.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dobba said:


> Don't know whats worse the booking or the fact the "new champion" graphic blocked Natty's rack.


Yeah thats makes it even worse


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen this package about 34 times already... I think this should count as a commercial.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

well at least its better than Arquette, just


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Bret Hart fan but what is the point in winning that belt.

the guy cant even get up on the turnbuckle.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn I wanted Danielson to come out


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Muta said:


> This moment would of been alot better with Owen & Bulldog in the ring celebrating also.





Well, they couldn't make it to the arena on time.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it obvious it's to get the title off the miz, without him losing to any midcarder. they will have a tournament,giving the raw midcarders something to do for a few weeks. the miz will be tagging with jericho, and then move up to ME.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

This Raw was so good too. Why the fuck did Hart have to come back. damn cripple.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

LMFAO, so much for everyone expecting Danielson to win the US title tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm guessing Bret won't have the title that long. And even Miz might win it back.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So TNA got The Band as tag champs and WWE has Bret as U.S.

OMG am I in a time machine is this the 96 all over?


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

People quit overreacting (I know thats tough to ask of the iwc) he will give up the title next week for a tournament or something.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG heel Cole.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> I vomited a little. God knows who wants to see this attempt to defend the title.


Exactly, he shouldn't have won it as it's his last night. Stupid idea........


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So it's 2010 and now Bret Hart, Kevin Nash, and Scott Hall currently hold championships in mainstream pro wrestling. That's nuts.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Canada Title doesn't sound as good, but good way for Bret to go out.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't believe people are reacting like that.
Of course he was going to win it, relax. 
It'll probably be a tournament now, so you can all stop whining about your favourite being buried or jobbed out because they'll be the one's getting a shot.
On a side note, WTF is up with Cole and being all pissy about Bret?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol heel cole


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Anytime The Miz loses a title that he never defended, I'm happy.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Cole is turning HEEL!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Money In the Bank PPV? Ugh...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Well, they couldn't make it to the arena on time.


Someone had to be the jackass to say that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PPV here in KC and I am broke.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Ugh, seriously? F'n stupid. There is no way he'll keep the belt. He couldn't even win it, much less defend it. I mean, he did win it, but the HD actually did it for him. All he did was apply a sharpshooter.

P.S. I love NXT!Cole <3 But why is he bagging on Brett Hart of all people?


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

God damn, you people are acting like Bret's actually gonna defend it every week. It's not like he vanquished Miz from the WWE or hurt his credibility. Miz will either get it back or there'll be a tournament for it.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Taroostyles said:


> So it's 2010 and now Bret Hart, Kevin Nash, and Scott Hall currently hold championships in mainstream pro wrestling. That's nuts.


Wow that is crazy! Who would have thought that?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Miz is wining money in the bank. calling it now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Muta said:


> Someone had to be the jackass to say that.





I figured it would be me.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

So now what? Bret vacates the title and we get some crappy tournament or battle royal that Miz will probably win again.

And I think I finally get it Cole is not a Danielson hater, IWC hater, or Bret Hart hater, or a heel for that matter. Michaels Cole is a Miz mark.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

MITB PPV? Ugggggggggggh.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> So TNA got The Band as tag champs and WWE has Bret as U.S.
> 
> OMG am I in a time machine is this the 96 all over?


It's actually a pretty funny was to mock TNA. I doubt that's what they're doing but still


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Was I the only one waiting for Owen to comeback from the dead and save Bret? 

:-/ Man I miss him


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YEAS!!!!!
This is awesome!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol santino commercial ftw


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

From our sponsors aka commericial. :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I marked for the end of the commercial.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

i love that fool


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They even come on RAW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Team Laycool?!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

king of scotland said:


> People quit overreacting (I know thats tough to ask of the iwc) he will give up the title next week for a tournament or something.


He should have never fucking won it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm embarrassed for Brettttt in all of this. *


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

ROTL!!!!!!!!!!! Santino is the man!!!!!!!!!!!! Spit in the bitches face LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Marking out for matching titles.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Canada Title doesn't sound as good, but good way for Bret to go out.


Worked for Lance Storm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What? Why not just make diva tag titles?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the f**k is going on with this?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

2 belts?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Laycool? 6 divas match?

might as well be a commercial

WTF ? Laycool both got championships


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Santino has an awesome parody commercial of Dos Equis .. and neither Cole nor Lawler can muster a fake laugh:no:


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL at the people getting all worked up about Bret winning the belt. 
He's gonna drop it later tonight or next week, it's not like he's going to be defending it.
It was a decent way of getting the title off Miz (who badly needed to lose the belt) and a nice little moment for the live crowd.

It's not even like Bret beat Miz up or anything. Essentially he got beat 3 on 1.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

McCool has a title belt? Are you kidding?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

What the....?

Is Michelle that jealous? lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Matching title belts?

I guess this Layla face turn is going to happen.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

The Miz will win Money in the Bank.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I'm embarrassed for Brettttt in all of this. *





The middle rope was his toughest opponent since his return.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

2 Women's Titles now? What the hell? Couldn't they have just allowed Layla to have the title by herself?

PS I love Layla.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

i would do dirty things to maryrese


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> LOL at the people getting all worked up about Bret winning the belt.
> He's gonna drop it later tonight or next week, it's not like he's going to be defending it.
> It was a decent way of getting the title off Miz (who badly needed to lose the belt) and a nice little moment for the live crowd.
> 
> It's not even like Bret beat Miz up or anything. Essentially he got beat 3 on 1.


Ding, ding, ding! You win.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone else find Laycool annoying?

I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that's the biggest reaction a crowd has ever given Maryse.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Again, good god!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm layla


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> Miz is wining money in the bank. calling it now


What reason do you have for that?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Does anyone else find Laycool annoying?
> 
> I don't know why, I just do.


Your not alone


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wtf are the bella twins doing in the ring


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, the Bella sluts are even wrestling.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Divas Title announced for OTL! Laycool & Maryse Vs. Eve & The Bella Fails.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Apparently no one here has ever heard of sending the crowd home happy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Lay-cool and Maryse need to be there own 3 some


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Does anyone else find Laycool annoying?
> 
> I don't know why, I just do.


I think you're supposed to. WWE creative doing a good job


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Monster's Boss said:


> The Miz will win Money in the Bank.


Good call.

Didn't even think of that.



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> 2 Women's Titles now? What the hell? Couldn't they have just allowed Layla to have the title by herself?
> 
> PS I love Layla.


It's probably to set up a Layla face turn. Michelle will play the Christian to Layla's King Edge.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ikarinokami said:


> Miz is wining money in the bank. calling it now


Evan Bourne has a better chance of winning it than The Miz.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So they use the Bellas rather than Gail? Lets fuck the division more WWE


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I can hear crickets in the crowd for this Divas match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I lovin' Layla!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Did Brie just spank Eve?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's scary times when Layla and Eve are both champions....


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Divas match? Where's the commercial when you need it?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> I think you're supposed to. WWE creative doing a good job


True. Anyone within walking distance of Vickie Guerrero is obviously supposed to be annoying.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Who the fuck is EvE, and the crowd just went dead.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> What reason do you have for that?


he loses to the u.s title, without dropping it to another midcarder.
he fighting bret hart in canada
he's rubbing elbows with jericho

Mitb at least to me seems like a logical progession.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

virus21 said:


> So they use the Bellas rather than Gail? Lets fuck the division more WWE


Yeah, why use a Canadian in Canada? fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> I can hear crickets in the crowd for this Divas match.





Never good when the other female competitors have to yell out constantly just so the two people in the ring can call commands without being heard.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I hate Michelle's accent so much -_______-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Motherfucking crickets...wow.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RetepAdam. said:


> Did Brie just spank Eve?


wouldn't you want to spank Eve


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Its pointless to have these girls signed in the PG era.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

boring chants lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA Lawler called McCool Maryse and then a minute later he said she was Maryse again and it took McMahon shouting at him in his ear phone to correct him. What an awesome funny botch.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I hate Michelle's accent so much -_______-


She sounds German.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is there any chance of Cole fully turning heel? I think it would work.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Layla has improved a lot in the ring lately.

Foursome of me, The Bellas and Layla. Please?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea, no one heard bella SCREAM clothesline, jesus...:no:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

omg the bellas are really really bad in the ring. dear lord, what the f was vince thinking.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That pin.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good God, is it quiet.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol does nothing the whole match, gets tag...ddt.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse camel toe almost.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i enjoy layla, female santino? heh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

End this please


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ya know I think the talented Bella could have had a future in wrestling but the whole twins thing killed all momentum. It all could have worked and if you're just gonna say they suck well all divas do save a few, but the good Bella is better than the rest.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So Maryse can kick the ass of a karate instructor but she can't get past a pussy referee?


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Bret didnt get any offense, but niether did Miz really. Lets not forget that Miz is the one who initially tried to start the double team.

Its not like the US title means anything anymore. If it had the prestige it used to then yea, there is something to complain about. Plus you all act like going into this raw, you didnt already know Bret was gonna win. It was a nice moment for Bret and the live crowd. The reason Bret slipped is because he got so excited he tried to run up the ropes. It was cute seeing him so excited. After 12 years of having that whole Screwjob hanging over his head, it was nice to see what Vince has done for Bret and its nice to see Bret win the US title in his last match, instead of it being overshadow by the screwjob or the trainwreck that was Wrestlemania 26


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse does nothin', tags her self in, gets the biggest reaction of the match and finishes of the Bella!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Good God, is it quiet.


it must be Michelle's fault:no:


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I think King has to piss, but there are no commercials. lolz.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Its pointless to have these girls signed in the PG era.


Well if you got rid of them then it would be sexist. Also most of them have photo shoots on WWE.com say they aren't that pointless. Didn't Sunny, Sable, and Chyna all debut before RAW went TV-14?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy boo


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

inb4 Cena shouts straight down the camera


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LOL booed in Canada


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> he loses to the u.s title, without dropping it to another midcarder.
> he fighting bret hart in canada
> he's rubbing elbows with jericho
> 
> Mitb at least to me seems like a logical progession.


Ralpus rubbed elbows with Jericho, too. I'm guessing he deserved to be a World Champion too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> wouldn't you want to spank Eve


No, hell NO!

I'd grope and caress... :side:


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Canadian fans hate Cena hahahhaa


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Amen Cena...preach it brother


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> LOL booed in Canada


He gets booed in most wrestling cities.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

No one can wear Blue with Orange proud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boos for Cena. This is one of the Reasons I love Canada. That and thier women


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

CENA TAKES OUT SHEAMUS TONIGHT!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Josh Mathews has a new look. No tie, slicked hair, etc.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena's promos are like eating cardboard. He is such a tool. Him and his big fucking chin hole.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Miz was the worst US champion in history


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so tonight we get the preaching john cena


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Everyone knows that Cena is going to win against Batista.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Well if you got rid of them then it would be sexist. Also most of them have photo shoots on WWE.com say they aren't that pointless. Didn't Sunny, Sable, and Chyna all debut before RAW went TV-14?


Sunny - Manager back when it meant something

Sable - Mainstream sec appeal, it was the 90's. And she was a manager that meant something.

Chyna - Spectacle.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena going into cheese mode....
Anyways, so that's 8 matches on the Over The Limit card?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

I fucken hate Cena


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh god, i just threw up in my mouth, the wwe champion shouldnt be a quitter, did he steal that from 1980's hulkster.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey John, would you please. *SHUT*. *THE HELL*. *UP!*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Inspirational.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

bme said:


> No one can wear Blue with Orange proud


What about the Knicks? (Waits until LeBron signs to make that joke again)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really, really hate his promos.
Gosh.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Isn't this pretty much the same promo Cena did before he had his I Quit match with Orton at Breaking Point?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena is definitely a motivational speaker, lol.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Cena sounds like he's candidate for political office.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

to wear these colors proud (because they are ugly as fukc.

SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT

oh please...blah blah blah blah blah...

for all of those that still believe (figurative tears flowing)

SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT

walks out of camera range to weep

/promo


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

orton has no wrist tape, he looks so weird without them.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i like Cena, but damn was dat chessy


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They better have Bruiser Brody in the Top 25.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy crap!
I don't even think that was one full note of his song
before the pop began.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was his 10,000th "I will not quit!!!!!!" promo. Cena is really tiresome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

bme said:


> No one can wear Blue with Orange proud


Pretty sure my University would disagree.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

bme said:


> No one can wear Blue with Orange proud


As a proud member of Gator Nation, I take offense to that.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

now cena that is a pop and no arm bands they are doing this on purpose now him and cody to make the IWC freak


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bore-ton time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*\_O__/*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Cena is definitely a motivational speaker.


The only motivation Cena gives me, is the motivation to turn off the TV.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm calling Cody Rhodes


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Batista.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm assuming Punk?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God, I wished I could like Cena. I try like hell to, I sincerely do. He is an incredibly great person that does a lot of good. He represents this era exceptionally well in interviews and such. And yet his promos and matches both just totally fall flat. Hopefully something will change and I can cheer him.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

triple H??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SWAGGAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck yeah!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The All American American American!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vanilla Gorilla sighting!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

fuckin let down right here...........


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I really see a lot of similarities in Cena's promos with the Ultimate Warrior's. Unfortunately I don't think John will be ripping the cockpit doors off of Batista's jet anytime soon, but it would be more entertaining.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Who will interfere first Edge or Big Show?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad this match isn't going to be a speaking contest.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swagger looks different but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WTF Creative. All your booking is making sense!!!!1


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why Swagger ? he barely got the win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA this is epic THWAGGGHAAAAAAA IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

They're going to make him do *another* job on free tv? fpalm This is *not* how you treat a world champion, even if you think he's shit.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Not what I was expecting...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

swagger is extremely odd


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have seen one Cena promo, then you have seen them all.

Orange still rocks, even though Cena makes the color look bad.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ok, I've tried we had the draft a few weeks ago, but fuck it. Brand Split my ass. I don't care if they are in Canada, commercial free. It's been more SD than Raw at this point....


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Did anyone else just see Jason Sensation? For those of you not familiar with the name, it's the guy who did the Owen Hart impersonation with DX back in 98.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They need to show highlights of Swagger's promo on SD for people who didn't see it.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

TV show is being plugged during the world champions entrance.

you know you really made it when..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Randy doesn't look right without the wristbands.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

has anyone noticed swagger is out of proportion his height and arm lengths or is it just me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> Did anyone else just see Jason Sensation? For those of you not familiar with the name, it's the guy who did the Owen Hart impersonation with DX back in 98.


*I don't know whether you still knowing what Jason Sensation looks is a good thing or a bad thing. *


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

New School Fire said:


> Did anyone else just see Jason Sensation? For those of you not familiar with the name, it's the guy who did the Owen Hart impersonation with DX back in 98.


Where?

WHAT AM I, AN AARDVARK?!? WOOO!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Layla is quality, improved much. Swagger Vs. Orton, should be a good match!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't un-see Orton without wrist-tape..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> What about the Knicks? (Waits until LeBron signs to make that joke again)


ok, you got me there but i've never been a fan of Orange T-shirts, the added wrist/arm bands just make it worse


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know whether you still knowing what Jason Sensation looks is a good thing or a bad thing. *


I might recognize him.

I've seen the video enough at this point on YouTube.

So, no wrist tape for Orton or elbow pads for Batista?

Weird.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know whether you still knowing what Jason Sensation looks is a good thing or a bad thing. *


 The only reason I really remember is because I just youtube'd some of his reason impressions a few months ago.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Could we still possibly get a Bourne/Gail Vs. Ryder/Alicia match? I hope so!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> The only motivation Cena gives me, is the motivation to turn off the TV.


He'll probably bust through your tv and say that he will not quit (speaking), lmao.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince must be telling Cole to get Swagger over in whatever way he can.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

bme said:


> No one can wear Blue with Orange proud










.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

or just a Gail/Alicia match...pillow fight rules


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

RetepAdam. said:


> Where?
> 
> WHAT AM I, AN AARDVARK?!? WOOO!!!!


When they were promoting those tv stars, he was a row or two behind him with his arms up.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> I might recognize him.
> 
> I've seen the video enough at this point on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Kinda makes sense for Batista since he clearly wasn't planning on having a match but I don't get Orton's lack of wristbands


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, the count continues for Christian, but it restarts for Orton?

At least be consistent when it comes to counting out wrestlers outside the ropes.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want to see a T-bone Suplex from Swagger


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That would have been an epic RKO off the top turnbuckle move.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol poor swagger


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Deflecting RKO yet again.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> or just a Gail/Alicia match...pillow fight rules


How are you changing your sig pic so fast?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Edge's spear is crap. It's no different from Big show's.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

ones also gotta wonder can this mean these 3 will possibly have a match with an additional person at fatal fourway?


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

Good DQ, protecting Swagger.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually hate Edge!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know whether you still knowing what Jason Sensation looks is a good thing or a bad thing. *





Just look for the aardvark in the audience wearing caution signs.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

That was probably the first time Lawler has even heard of NXT.

I'm looking forward to tomorrow night's show!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz still has the US title in the graphic


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

killacamt said:


> Miz still has the US title in the graphic





Kayfabe protection lives!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Where's Mark Henry?


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good show so far, but the highlight ha been Edge and Christian's match. Shame we can't get that more often.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BUZZ LIGHTYEAR!

hemem... my mistake...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No respect or class at all.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Edge's spear is crap. It's no different from Big show's.


Tiffany's spear on the last ECW>>>>>>>>>Edge's spear


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why would they book him for Canada?
BUZZ LIGHTYEAR REFERENCE!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A man who has WALKED ON THE FUCKING MOON gets the Charlie Haas pop.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just realized it is strange an American hero is the guest host in Canada. I guess I'm behind.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

now they introduce him?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Isn't this pretty much the same promo Cena did before he had his I Quit match with Orton at Breaking Point?


he does the same promo every time before any I Quit match at a PPV.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

the poster boy for second place losers


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Anyone ever died in the ring?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dont like this at all


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

RetepAdam. said:


> Where's Mark Henry?


He was attacked by Batista with a 2x4


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Derek said:


> A man who has WALKED ON THE FUCKING MOON gets the Charlie Haas pop.


Real shame. He did something I wish to do.

Fucking crowd is filled with stupid morons.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

What???????????????????


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAAAAAAATT!?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

:lmao at the "WHAT?!" chants!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

save us zack ryder


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG this terrible! He's the male Mae Young!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

"What" chants? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

WHAT...haha


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

:lmao

The King calling someone useless. There's a hypocrite for ya, Jericho


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Liniert said:


> the poster boy for second place losers





You gotta admit, Buzz Aldrin is a much cooler name for an astronaut than Neil Armstrong.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

"What" chants for Buzz Aldrin? Fuck you WWE Universe :cussin:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

HEY, EVERYBODY. HARRY CARAY HERE!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

This Buzz Aldrin segment will be brutal. He didn't even know the name of the company.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Anyone ever died in the ring?


the irony of you saying that when Raw is in Canada.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crowd needs to get RKOed


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Woo woo woo, you know it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you can boo the faces sure..but you don't boo the 70 year old man


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

omg awkward moment of silence


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao That's all he can think when it comes to Canada.

Ryder?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"Oh radio tell me everything you know!"

lol I love that theme


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Um, 20/30 minutes to go in the show and they are just deciding to tell the audience who he is.

It is also disappointing the Cole/Lawler are more excited for Buzz than anything else tonight.

WTF is Buzz doing?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> save us zack ryder


holy crap i took a guess hahaha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, where has Ryder been?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay! Gail Kim & Bourne please!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Long Island Iced Z. Woo Woo Woo You Know It.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

TOOOOOO SLOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> This Buzz Aldrin segment will be brutal. He didn't even know the name of the company.




Neither did Bret Hart so he is excused.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alicia is beautiful.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Zack Ryder + Alicia Fox + Evan Bourne + Gail Kim = I'm sold.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did they replace Rosa with Alicia and act like nothing happened.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Zack Ryder! Woo Woo Woo! You know it!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> This Buzz Aldrin segment will be brutal. He didn't even know the name of the company.


He's like 80 though. Can't really blame him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was glorious :lmao


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ryder is a goof.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

There goes Zach Ryder again with his Sheila E. Pants.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I remember hearing about this.

Don't fuck with Buzz.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> How are you changing your sig pic so fast?


ancient Crofty secret


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Who keeps giggling like a little girl?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Vintage Buzz!


----------



## Gjelten (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy shit!!!!! POWER OF THE PUNCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

DAMN, go Buzz! Jericho has a brother? haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ahahahahaha that was hella funny


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

MTFO for the Buzz Aldrin KO video on RAW!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Buzz fucking owns!!!!!! Fuck the retarded conspiracy theorists.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Michael Cole is cracking up right now. LOL


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao Buzz about to go Lightyear on Ryder's ass!!!

Gail yummy


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

that..that...guy


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL @ Buzz still talking over Evan's entrance.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

This segment is so hard to watch


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

dawgs101 said:


> Um, 20/30 minutes to go in the show and they are just deciding to tell the audience who he is.
> 
> It is also disappointing the Cole/Lawler are more excited for Buzz than anything else tonight.
> 
> WTF is Buzz doing?


The crowd should already know who he is. *He's the first person to fucking walk on the moon*.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Leave it to the guest host and divas to ALWAYS bring the show down.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao at buzz still talking


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang played Bourne's theme before dude finished lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fuck Canada, Buzz Aldrin is awesome.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Buzz Aldrin for full-time ring announcer, plz.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As funny as Buzz just was I still can't help shake the feeling that something like that would have happened if an old man wondered into the ring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Buzz talking while they music is playing!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank God Buzz is gone, that was painful!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gail! 

Layla, Gail and, Bellas all on Raw in one night...Amazing.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Evan bourne better not job to zach rider


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao that...that...that guy


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

Jack Swagger on Raw?

So much for that whole roster draft thing WWE had going a few weeks back.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ryder needs some new tights.........damnit man


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, Buzz looked all types of confused with Ryder.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Buzz is going to go airborn.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> :lmao that...that...that guy


:lmao i cant stop laughing at that.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Gail Kim bores me. Evan Bourne is awesome to watch. So conflicted about this team.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> The crowd should already know who he is. *He's the first person to fucking walk on the moon*.


No, son. That is Neil Armstrong. *Buzz is the second man to fucking walk on the moon.
*
It's cool. You made a mistake.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gail must get the win!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cole is running out of things to say about Buzz.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bourne's hurracarana is awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want zach ryder to say "woo woo woo you know it" like he used too.
He's saying it too low now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ryder needs the win, but I wouldn't be opposed to Gail going over.

EAT DEFEAT!


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

lol that was funny

he was being serious while the crowd was saying what


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

they're not even tagging each other


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

booing and chanting what, during buzz's promo. guy even said something about canada that wasnt offensive, this crowd is as bad as seattle when they chanted usa for gabriel vs barrett, total f-ing fail


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

E defeat ? LOL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Gail gets a win!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Gail must get the win!


There you go


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Buzz vs. Henry, Zack, and Neil At Over the Limit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, I was not aware there was a new contender for worst finishing move name ever.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, did I just see Gail Kim win a match?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

this guest host shit has to stop asap


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

80 year moonwalking ftw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Its nice to see Buzz actually having a good time. 

Epic moonwalk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They marked a little too hard for that moonwalk. 
And they're showing a replay?


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

"Buzz is moonwalking on RAW!"

fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Moonwalk FTW!


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

Buzz is a ball of fist pumping madness


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

king and cole loves everything that we hate.:no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

bme said:


> E defeat ? LOL


Eat Defeat.

"Eat Da Feet."

It's a pun. And it's pretty bad. But it looks cool, and I've accepted it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG i can't believe they replayed that....


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> OMG i can't believe they replayed that....


hahahahaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> OMG i can't believe they replayed that....





It will probably hit someone's sig before Wednesday so you will get to see it again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark the fuck out for Jon Lovitz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jon Lovitz?

Are you fucking kidding me? Ugh.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Jon Lovitz...... High School High FTW


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jon Lovitz?

GTFO.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

These Over The Limit commcericals makes me wonder when WWE will go 3D with PPVs???


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> king and cole loves everything that we hate.:no:


Well they are being paid to watch it. Plus they don't want Vince yelling in their headset.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ewww who is that guy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Golddust on a date would be very very awkward.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

These commercials are fucking epic and hilarious.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Why does that girl with Goldust look familiar?

That commercial was awful.

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING. LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol love goldust


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man, do WWE even bother picking guest host that are current?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Shemues !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who the hell is that with Goldust? She's quite a looker.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Aww I wanted to see Goldust doing his awesome stutter!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Derek said:


> Jon Lovitz?
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? Ugh.


YEaaaaaaaaaah, that's the ticket!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Goldust flew 1000 miles, and got all dressed up for that lame 20 second bit. lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sara Del Rey look-a-like chick with Goldust


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i marked for that sheamus king of kings sign

canada loves sheamus


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Evan and Gail are so cute!
And Goldust as a blind date would be awesome...in a creepy, never close my eyes again kind of way.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Eat Defeat.
> 
> "Eat Da Feet."
> 
> It's a pun. And it's pretty bad. But it looks cool, and I've accepted it.


I quite like it, it's a nice sudden finisher.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Holy shit, did I just see Gail Kim win a match?


Isn't it great, shame she prob won't get another win until they're back in Canada.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Well they are being paid to watch it. Plus they don't want Vince yelling in their headset.


that's true.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

And here comes the massive cena heat! Yes i love smark crowds


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The other spoof commercials were better. At least these are better than mentioning KFC grilled chicked every five minutes while eating a bucket and a subway sub at the announce table like last time.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> These Over The Limit commcericals makes me wonder when WWE will go 3D with PPVs???


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm loving these commercial parodies they've done tonight.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> *IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING. LOBSTER HEAD.*


:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Man, do WWE even bother picking guest host that are current?


in two weeks Jay Leno


...zing


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! REPRESENTING CENATION


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

cena gets no pop lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i just realized how Spiky Sheamus's hair 

Its like an Anime Character's


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sheamus is more intense than Abyss, Rhino, and Orton put together.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Derek said:


> Jon Lovitz?
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? Ugh.


Exactly. He's just...yuck.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Sherman Franklin makes an appearance next week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry guys, crowd in Toronto wasn't as smarky as they are on PPVs.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Realy hope they keep Sheamus' streak against Cena alive somehow, maybe a return from Triple H could allow that


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

HOLY FUCK! I'm following the Yankee/Red Sox game on the mlb gameday and A-Rod just tied the game with a homerun off Papelbum!1 Woo!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus towin, then get into the Fatal4Way match next month.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> Sara Del Rey look-a-like chick with Goldust


Like a cross between SDR and Cherry Bomb.

I swear, I've seen her before.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

Bret winning the US title >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> *∞* Buzz Aldrin


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

"Sheamus has nothing to lose" lol shut up Cole


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> cena gets no pop lol


Watching a different show much?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

batista will interfere


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I hate Sheamus but I wish He will beat Cena just so Cena can get that ego out of his head.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> HOLY FUCK! I'm following the Yankee/Red Sox game on the mlb gameday and A-Rod just tied the game with a homerun off Papelbum!1 Woo!


A-Rod is Clutch again!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> HOLY FUCK! I'm following the Yankee/Red Sox game on the mlb gameday and A-Rod just tied the game with a homerun off Papelbum!1 Woo!


36 - Yankees/Sawx.
37 - Lakers/Suns.
38 - RAW.

Sure, why not.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> in two weeks Jay Leno
> 
> 
> ...zing


You might call me gullable or whatever. 
But I don't know if you are telling the truth, or saying a joke. 
I'm hoping it's a joke. 
Cause I'll be pissed if he does!

"He will not quit he will not quit he will not quit, he said it three times"
Cole hasn't been TOO bad tonight. haha. 
That made me laugh


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sorry guys, crowd in Toronto wasn't as smarky as they are on PPVs.


I noticed this too, i was expecting louder pops and more cheers.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Massive heat for Cena.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Like a cross between SDR and Cherry Bomb.
> 
> I swear, I've seen her before.


I think it was actually Cherry Bomb...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes King, he said so earlier fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

this guest host shit would have worked great in the past like in the 90's.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> A-Rod is Clutch again!


Well, it is May.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I think it was actually Cherry Bomb...


I would love to see her get a contract.

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2010/04/28/13745411.html

Oh, shit. THAT's where I've seen that. It was her.

Awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orange Man vs. Pale Man is of epic proportions.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RetepAdam. said:


> Well, it is May.


I don't get it. Did you miss the 2009 Playoffs completely?


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

john cena is so dominant


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RetepAdam. said:


> Well, it is May.


A-Rod was hitting clutch home runs in the post-season last year. A-Rod does not choke in the playoffs anymore.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love that Sheamus signature move.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> I don't get it. Did you miss the 2009 Playoffs completely?


So, one good postseason makes up for 13 years of nothing?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

We won! HR by Thames!! Lol. Take that Papsmear.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't wish Cena harm. But I really wish something would happen where I never have to see him in a wrestling ring again.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

They've been talking about Triple H a lot tonight, anyone think he'll return to help Cena if Batista inteferes?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sheamus fucking owns.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

watching these matches make me think this is a ppv. a 2 hour ppv.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> So, one good postseason makes up for 13 years of nothing?


I am not going to even bother with this one.

No it does not make up for it, but still.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So, the ref just isn't going to count?
Do they all the refs just have their own rules?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> So, one good postseason makes up for 13 years of nothing?


He wasn't in the postseason all those years. He was the MVP of the league on a bottom of the division team. Wouldn't call that nothing. He hit well in the postseason before 2004 too. It was 2004-2008 he struggled. But then again, so did the rest of the team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Let's go sheamus!!!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

5 moves of doom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, back on topic. 

What's with the bottom of Cena's shoes. Strange design.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How many matches ended with DQ tonight?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamus got owned. :lmao


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Fuck cena up batista


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

WTF IS BATISTAS PROBLEM???


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw this ending happening.

Batista will look strong heading into Over the Limit, but he will still lose this Sunday.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

THAT SUBMISSION HOLD!

Tonight would have been a good night for Cole Bingo.

Oh, hey! Burn Notice! Please be new episodes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I mark for Big Dave using the Nagata Lock III


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool, Batista doing a submission. It's better than Cena's STF any day.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Ok, back on topic.
> 
> What's with the bottom of Cena's shoes. Strange design.


I don't know but i got bigger calfs than Cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy crap this is awesome


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

How is that like Cena's STF Cole?

Batista: "You're gonna quit HA HA!"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What an awesome show.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ref - Last seconds...last seconds.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> So, one good postseason makes up for 13 years of nothing?


You're an idiot.

A-Rod's career postseason numbers are right on par with his career regular season numbers.

He had two really bad postseasons in 05 and 06. Other than that he has been one of the best postseason baseball players in the last decade.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

TAP OR SNAP CENA...YOU DONT QUIT U GONNA SNAP


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If you think about it, that's a pretty sick submission hold. 
I don't care if it IS coming from Batista, it's sick. 
Non kayfabe wise, it would be hard to get out of. 

SOOOOO......
Batista is going to lose to Cena THREE times in a row?? 
Really?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

yeah they gotta build Tista over Cena, cause he will lose at Over the Limit.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Like Bret Hart, Batista will win a title on his last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Really enjoyed raw tonight, cant wait for OTL.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah but Cena say he'd quit? Nope, i never heard it. I just hope he gets killed at OTL!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> I mark for Big Dave using the Nagata Lock III


Yeah but he doesn't know thats what he's doing. lol


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Raw was pretty good


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Yeah but he doesn't know thats what he's doing. lol


Batista didn't even know what a headlock was called until 2006. It speaks for itself.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Really enjoyed raw tonight, cant wait for OTL.


Yeah, me too, there's like 8 matches!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I really wish Cena would have tapped there to end Raw. Would have been awesome.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

If he keeps that up, Cena'll win for sure.. batista has built more than enough momentum to lose.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome Raw, but the first 30 minutes completely overshadow the rest of the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena won't say I quit. If anything he'll pass out. But I can't see Cena actually losing. A shame really because Batista is one of the best heels in the 'E right now.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena's face got so red I though juice was gonna spurt out of his chin hole.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Cena won't say I quit. If anything he'll pass out. But I can't see Cena actually losing. .


Agreed. It's the only way he would lose in an I Quit match.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see the words "I quit" being played over the speakers, and Batista wins since Cena won by tying batista's ankles with duct tape.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A very solid show. Nothing bad actually happened here. Good stuff.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Cena won't say I quit. If anything he'll pass out. But I can't see Cena actually losing. A shame really because Batista is one of the best heels in the 'E right now.


Yeah, i agree about Baista. He was on fire just before Mania too!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Goldust's date in the commercial parody was portrated by Canadian independent star Cherry Bomb, who had a WWE tryout today


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Cena won't say I quit. If anything he'll pass out. But I can't see Cena actually losing. A shame really because Batista is one of the best heels in the 'E right now.


It'll be a recorded "I quit", like when Mankind lost to The Rock.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Yeah but he doesn't know thats what he's doing. lol


Predicting this at Over The Limit:

Michael Cole "He calls that the Batista Lock"

King (thinks) "Where am I? Who am I? Why are all these people here?"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Portugoose said:


> It'll be a recorded "I quit", like when Mankind lost to The Rock.


What???


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> What???


1999 Royal Rumble

From Wikipedia:



> One of the most famous "I Quit" matches took place on January 24, 1999 at the Royal Rumble between The Rock and Mankind in the World Wrestling Federation. The match lasted just over 20 minutes and was especially brutal, ending after Foley (Mankind) took eleven unprotected and undeflected chair shots to the head while his hands were handcuffed behind his back. The Rock eventually won the match, but it was later revealed that Foley was completely unconscious and The Rock had played a tape of Foley saying "I quit" over the PA system.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Cena's face got so red I though juice was gonna spurt out of his chin hole.


don't give wwe another cena item to sell.

CENATRON JUICE.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

AMazing show can't wait for otl


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Portugoose said:


> It'll be a recorded "I quit", like when Mankind lost to The Rock.


I've been waiting for someone to recreate that in an I Quit match.
That was awesome. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dug2356 said:


> Goldust's date in the commercial parody was portrated by Canadian independent star Cherry Bomb, who had a WWE tryout today


Thanks. She's pretty hot.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Portugoose said:


> It'll be a recorded "I quit", like when Mankind lost to The Rock.


That, imo is even worse than the duct tape.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Batista winning that way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...they actually did it. I feared they would, but I can't believe they ACTUALLY did it. 

Now I'm a Bret Hart fan. He's my favorite wrestler of all time, but having him win a title is HORRIBLE!!!! HORRIBLE!!!! There was no (good) reason to sacrifice Miz to make Bret Hart look good or give him "a feel good moment" (didn't they do that at Wrestlemania) Stupid. Pure stupid. 

You just knocked Miz, a young star with a lot of potential, down in favor of a stroke victim who physically can't do much of anything outside the Sharpshooter. And you gave him a belt that he can't defend because he's pretty much done. Well congratulations Bret! You finally righted the wrong of Montreal and got to walk away from the WWF/E while still champion. Good for you. 

Now I bitched like a motherfucker when Flair took the IC Title from Carlito (effectively killing his momentum) and in TNA I got fucking pissed when The Band won the tag titles last week at the expense of Matt Morgan & practically an army of far better teams. Its fucking stupid because those guys are way past the point of relevance & so far past their physical primes its just sad. I mean yeah Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, & Sting are up there in years too, but they at least look respectable (and in Shawn's case, still fucking awesome). And before anybody defends Flair, I'm sorry, but the guy looks like he has a sandbag body and a face that was exposed to the Ark of the Covenant. And I love how TNA has started subtitling his promos, which is something I asked for YEARS ago. 

Now as much as I hated those and will fight to my dying day how stupid those were (and they were REALLY fucking stupid), Bret Hart winning the US Title is EVEN WORSE!!! He's a goddamn stroke victim! That's not a work. He really did have a fucking stroke! You put your US Title on a guy who had a fucking stroke! Are you serious?!?! 

I dare anybody to defend this. If you do, you must be a blind Bret Hart mark, because this is not right.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> What???


This at 1:15


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Wow...they actually did it. I feared they would, but I can't believe they ACTUALLY did it.
> 
> Now I'm a Bret Hart fan. He's my favorite wrestler of all time, but having him win a title is HORRIBLE!!!! HORRIBLE!!!! There was no (good) reason to sacrifice Miz to make Bret Hart look good or give him "a feel good moment" (didn't they do that at Wrestlemania) Stupid. Pure stupid.
> 
> ...


It's very easy to defend because anyone with half a brain is able to work out that clearly Bret isn't going to be keeping the belt and defending it. It was done as a nice moment for Canadian crowd. What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> I wouldn't mind Batista winning that way.


me either.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dug2356 said:


> Goldust's date in the commercial parody was portrated by Canadian independent star Cherry Bomb, who had a WWE tryout today


she's signed with the wwe along with jennifer blake who's also from shimmer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wow...they actually did it. I feared they would, but I can't believe they ACTUALLY did it.
> 
> Now I'm a Bret Hart fan. He's my favorite wrestler of all time, but having him win a title is HORRIBLE!!!! HORRIBLE!!!! There was no (good) reason to sacrifice Miz to make Bret Hart look good or give him "a feel good moment" (didn't they do that at Wrestlemania) Stupid. Pure stupid.
> 
> ...


Miz did not lose any momentum or credibility, look how he lost. If it was a clean pin, then yah I agree with you.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

*Orton outpopped Taker tonight*

Although Taker got a huge ovation, the moment Orton's music hit, I thought that was the biggest pop of the night (after Bret ofcourse). This guy is huge at the moment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

hinton9 said:


> It's very easy to defend because anyone with half a brain is able to work out that clearly Bret isn't going to be keeping the belt and defending it. It was done as a nice moment for Canadian crowd. What's so hard to understand about that?


Yes, because doing things for a one night "feel good moment" is always good business. Because long term thinking is such a BAD idea. And its always important to feed young guys who might potentially have a future to guys whose best days were done over a decade ago. Its always smart to do that! 

So yeah Bret's not going to be keeping or defending the belt...THEN WHY HAVE HIM WIN IT?!?! What is the point of having a guy win a belt, and then just drop it without losing it? Why does making old talents feel good override building up new stars? THIS IS BULLSHIT!!! 

And, oh ho, by the way. Wasn't Bret Hart the guy that got pissed because Hogan stole the title from him at Wrestlemania IX? But wait! The fans were happy! It was a feel good moment! The fans cheered, so that made it ok! Oh I forgot, because it was Hogan, it wasn't ok. I forgot, not everybody is held to the same standard. 

And by the way, didn't Bret Hart kinda sorta get his feel good moment at WRESTLEMANIA where he beat the piss out of Vince for an eternity. Not good enough? OK, having him stand in the ring while The Hart Dynasty celebrates their tag title win, admittedly giving them a good rub? Oh, not good enough? OK, LETS GIVE HIM A FUCKING BELT!!!!

This right here is why Shawn Michaels is one of the greatest of all time. He was just that fucking good. He didn't need a fucking belt! He was just damn awesome! When was his last World Title win? 2002. So 8 years, and no World Championships...hell he won no belts period outside of a couple tag titles. Shawn would have been completely justified in holding singles titles at any point in the last 8 years, but he didn't need it. He was just his awesome self and that was enough.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I Lol'd at Buzz botching, In the WWF, ER, E.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I Lol'd at Buzz botching, In the WWF, ER, E.


Yeah, Bret did it too at the start of Raw, Im surprised they didnt edit that out.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The highlight of this show was Virgil showing up and actually being Ted Dibiase's Virgil! :agree:


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Yes, because doing things for a one night "feel good moment" is always good business. Because long term thinking is such a BAD idea. And its always important to feed young guys who might potentially have a future to guys whose best days were done over a decade ago. Its always smart to do that!


Miz was hardly fed to Bret, you make it sound like Miz was jobbed out in 30 seconds. He got beat 3 on 1. The Hart Dynasty (you know, the team that Miz is feuding with?) did the majority of the work and Bret just put on the Sharpshooter. Aside from anything else it's very easy to justify that this was done to further the Tag Titles feud.



TripleG said:


> So yeah Bret's not going to be keeping or defending the belt...THEN WHY HAVE HIM WIN IT?!?! What is the point of having a guy win a belt, and then just drop it without losing it? Why does making old talents feel good override building up new stars? THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!


They had Bret take the belt from Miz for two reasons imo;
1) The feel good moment with the Candian crowd.
2) Miz needed to drop the belt and he loses less heat this way. A clean defeat to a random mid-carder would've done him much more harm than this.



TripleG said:


> And, oh ho, by the way. Wasn't Bret Hart the guy that got pissed because Hogan stole the title from him at Wrestlemania IX? But wait! The fans were happy! It was a feel good moment! The fans cheered, so that made it ok! Oh I forgot, because it was Hogan, it wasn't ok. I forgot, not everybody is held to the same standard.


Yeah because doing it with the World Title in the main event of WrestleMania is the same as it doing it for a midcard belt on a random episode of Raw isn't it? 



TripleG said:


> And by the way, didn't Bret Hart kinda sorta get his feel good moment at WRESTLEMANIA where he beat the piss out of Vince for an eternity. Not good enough? OK, having him stand in the ring while The Hart Dynasty celebrates their tag title win, admittedly giving them a good rub? Oh, not good enough? OK, LETS GIVE HIM A FUCKING BELT!!!!


Surely you realise the significance of this being Bret Hart's first Candaian WWE appearance since Montreal? Anybody that didn't expect there to be a big feel-good Bret Hart moment tonight needs their head checking. It was always going to happen.



TripleG said:


> This right here is why Shawn Michaels is one of the greatest of all time. He was just that fucking good. He didn't need a fucking belt! He was just damn awesome! When was his last World Title win? 2002. So 8 years, and no World Championships...hell he won no belts period outside of a couple tag titles. Shawn would have been completely justified in holding singles titles at any point in the last 8 years, but he didn't need it. He was just his awesome self and that was enough.


What has the World Championship got to do with anything? Bret Hart hasn't been a World Champion in WWE of 13 years. This is an almost meaningless mid-card belt that Bret has got.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> The highlight of this show was Virgil showing up and actually being Ted Dibiase's Virgil! :agree:


I marked lol!


----------



## ChrisBee (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh.

I haven't seen the whole show (though I recorded it) since I was flipping back and forth between RAW and NBA, but what I saw was awful.

I've been thinking about it, and they'll probably just quietly do away with the US title. It's never defended as it is, and the roster isn't large enough to justify so many titles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> Yeah, Bret did it too at the start of Raw, Im surprised they didnt edit that out.


It's pretty hard with a live show. It was edited out in Canada (with the 15 minute delay).


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Highlight of the show was Zack Ryder, tbh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

> - Goldust's blind date on Raw was Canadian independent star Cherry Bomb. She had a tryout with WWE today.


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...d-Date,-Raw-Not-Commercial-Free-In-Canada.htm

Yep.

I was right. Cool.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

JM said:


> It's pretty hard with a live show. It was edited out in Canada (with the 15 minute delay).


True, but if I remember correctly, Raw is on a 3 second delay? Maybe not anymore, but when Stone Cold hosted, he was edited several times.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

ChrisBee said:


> I've been thinking about it, and they'll probably just quietly do away with the US title. It's never defended as it is, and the roster isn't large enough to justify so many titles.


It was never defended because Miz never defended it. Kofi Kingston, the title holder before him, worked his ass off to bring that title back to prominence. Then Miz promptly killed it. 

Plus, I don't know where you get off saying that the roster isn't large enough. RAW clearly has a mid-card division, and if there's no US Title to fight over, then you're basically giving a big "screw you" to all of them.

Terrible idea.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

JM said:


> It's pretty hard with a live show. It was edited out in Canada (with the 15 minute delay).


It was edited out in the UK too but we didn't have the 15 minute delay. We got the show commercial free.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I almost can't believe I'm about type this but I enjoyed Raw!


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> It was never defended because Miz never defended it. Kofi Kingston, the title holder before him, worked his ass off to bring that title back to prominence. Then Miz promptly killed it.
> 
> Plus, I don't know where you get off saying that the roster isn't large enough. RAW clearly has a mid-card division, and if there's no US Title to fight over, then you're basically giving a big "screw you" to all of them.
> 
> Terrible idea.


You can't really blame Miz for that though. They never booked him to defend it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Th3 Prodigal Son said:


> True, but if I remember correctly, Raw is on a 3 second delay? Maybe not anymore, but when Stone Cold hosted, he was edited several times.


Yes that is correct, nothing has been truly live since Janet Jackson flashed her boob to the world. As far as I know anyway. Most things do use a 3 second delay. They probably just weren't expecting a slip up, in which case they probably din't have enough time to bleep it. It would depend on the network though.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Really enjoyed Raw overall!,I'm actually surprised Bret Hart won this....I like that he's a WWE champ again after so long But then I think it would've been a HUGE win for Miz(maybe saved for a ppv match though!?),Return of Virgil!!!!,I f'n loved Edge vs Christian!.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I enjoyed Raw a lot today. lol at Virgil.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got home from RAW. Had a great time. Bret got a HUGE pop at the start of the show and when he won the crowd was hysterical. I knew i'd come home to see the IWC shitting there 14 year old pants over Bret's win, but your just plain idiotic. The man is a fucking legend, and after what he's been through in this business he deserves what he got tonight, a great moment. Anyone who says Miz was buried needs to learn what this sport is, because you clearly have NO CLUE. If anything, MIz is being elevated just working a program with Bret. Again, not sure what it came across like on TV, but Brets pop was ridiculous.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

LongHessa said:


> Just got home from RAW. Had a great time. Bret got a HUGE pop at the start of the show and when he won the crowd was hysterical. I knew i'd come home to see the IWC shitting there 14 year old pants over Bret's win, but your just plain idiotic. The man is a fucking legend, and after what he's been through in this business he deserves what he got tonight, a great moment. Anyone who says Miz was buried needs to learn what this sport is, because you clearly have NO CLUE. If anything, MIz is being elevated just working a program with Bret. Again, not sure what it came across like on TV, but Brets pop was ridiculous.


Well fucking said.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole just confirmed that Edge and Christian are no longer brothers. Kayfabe officially broken.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Portugoose said:


> Cole just confirmed that Edge and Christian are no longer brothers. Kayfabe officially broken.


Eh they stopped pretending they were brothers long before tonight. Before Christian went to TNA even.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Just came back, it was awesome! And I have the say those kids are totally crazy for Cena .. There was this one kid behind me who kept shouting "GET UP CENA! WHAT'S WRONG! GET UP! WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU!" after Tista attacked him fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EvoLution™;8424226 said:


> It was never defended because Miz never defended it. *Kofi Kingston, the title holder before him, worked his ass off to bring that title back to prominence. Then Miz promptly killed it.*



*You say that as if it's up to the wrestler to defend the title week in and week out. They can only go by what they have scripted for them every week. 

Miz didn't kill anything... the writing team did.*




thefzk said:


> Just came back, it was awesome! And I have the say those kids are totally crazy for Cena .. There was this one kid behind me who kept shouting "GET UP CENA! WHAT'S WRONG! GET UP! WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU!" after Tista attacked him fpalm


*That's nothing to face palm... I'd LOVE to be that passionate about wrestling again. I admire that kid for loving it so much.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Wow...they actually did it. I feared they would, but I can't believe they ACTUALLY did it.
> 
> Now I'm a Bret Hart fan. He's my favorite wrestler of all time, but having him win a title is HORRIBLE!!!! HORRIBLE!!!! There was no (good) reason to sacrifice Miz to make Bret Hart look good or give him "a feel good moment" (didn't they do that at Wrestlemania) Stupid. Pure stupid.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna defend by saying that Bret is going to drop the title next week and be done with it. The Miz has been holding on to that US title for months and hasn't defended it and is now teaming with Jericho to get the tag titles. It's a good way to strip him of the belt and get someone else from the title without making Miz look weak.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

thefzk said:


> Just came back, it was awesome! And I have the say those kids are totally crazy for Cena .. There was this one kid behind me who kept shouting "GET UP CENA! WHAT'S WRONG! GET UP! WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU!" after Tista attacked him fpalm


Haha, gotta love stuff like that.

Its crazy the emotion Cena gets out of people, whether negative or positive.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Yes, because doing things for a one night "feel good moment" is always good business. Because long term thinking is such a BAD idea. And its always important to feed young guys who might potentially have a future to guys whose best days were done over a decade ago. Its always smart to do that!
> 
> So yeah Bret's not going to be keeping or defending the belt...THEN WHY HAVE HIM WIN IT?!?! What is the point of having a guy win a belt, and then just drop it without losing it? Why does making old talents feel good override building up new stars? THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!
> 
> ...


You're over thinking this. It's pro wrestling ...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That's nothing to face palm... I'd LOVE to be that passionate about wrestling again. I admire that kid for loving it so much.*


agreed ... when i was a wrestling show last year in new york and heard kids going crazy i couldn't help but smile because you kinda miss that passion and believe that this is real. also you don't think the adult/older fans love going back and fourth with the kids?? because i loved it. i loved chanting 'cena sucks' and then having the kids say 'lets go cena' and then we'd go back and fourth screaming louder and louder until we forget there's an actual match.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> You say that as if it's up to the wrestler to defend the title week in and week out. They can only go by what they have scripted for them every week.
> 
> Miz didn't kill anything... the writing team did.


Nah, I'm not silly enough to actually blame The Miz personally. Just fighting kayfabe with kayfabe.

It's good that the belt is off of him, though. Hopefully it can actually breathe again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Portugoose said:


> Cole just confirmed that Edge and Christian are no longer brothers. Kayfabe officially broken.


They haven't been brothers for a long time.

I still don't know why they just had Christian lose to Edge a couple weeks after their SmackDown! encounter, though, basically validating him as everything Edge said he was and ruining a payoff of Christian beating him at WM 27.

Scratch that, I do know why...


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> agreed ... when i was a wrestling show last year in new york and heard kids going crazy i couldn't help but smile because you kinda miss that passion and believe that this is real. also you don't think the adult/older fans love going back and fourth with the kids?? because i loved it. i loved chanting 'cena sucks' and then having the kids say 'lets go cena' and then we'd go back and fourth screaming louder and louder until we forget there's an actual match.


That's what happened, we kept shouting 'Cena sucks' and 'Lets go Sheamus!' . That one was the best, and it was right after 'Lets go Cena!' .. Don't know how loud it came on tv though.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

I got back from the Air Canada Center about an hour ago. Here are my thoughts:

Amazing Show. Period.
I don't think a Raw has been this good for a while. Maybe it was because the Hart energy in the building just brainwashed me, but I believe he got the ovation he deserved since 1997. He obviously got the largest pop of the night, along with Cena and Orton.

Wow, the kids love Cena. I didn't know how much they actually respected him and backed him 100%. Like some posters above, I joined in on the "Let's go Sheamus" chant while the kids were answering with "Let's go Cena!" It was incredible.

Also, I'm under the impression that the show ended with Cena in the hands of Batista. If this is correct, let me tell you what happened after the cameras stopped rolling. Batista ended up challenging Cena to a match saying that if Cena can say he will never say I quit, why doesn't he just have the fight now ... why wait? Cena ended up accepting the fight and after a few short moments locked in Batista and made him tap. Obviously, the crowd loved it and Cena ended up flaunting his title around the ring.

Making it a commercial free raw and bringing in the Undertaker and Swagger (not to mention also Michelle McCool)from Smackdown made the show even better. I guess it was a way of the WWE appreciating the Toronto fans and Canadian WWE universe?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome edition of RAW. I gotta give credit where it's due, and WWE has just been killing it lately. Going to OTL live this Sunday is going to be epic with the way things are right now. Great stuff.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

LongHessa said:


> Just got home from RAW. Had a great time. Bret got a HUGE pop at the start of the show and when he won the crowd was hysterical. I knew i'd come home to see the IWC shitting there 14 year old pants over Bret's win, but your just plain idiotic. The man is a fucking legend, and after what he's been through in this business he deserves what he got tonight, a great moment. Anyone who says Miz was buried needs to learn what this sport is, because you clearly have NO CLUE. If anything, MIz is being elevated just working a program with Bret. Again, not sure what it came across like on TV, but Brets pop was ridiculous.


A voice of reason among the bitching and moaning on this forum. Sad to see so little respect for a guy that has put so much into the business. I grew up watching Bret Hart as did many of the older wrestling fans. He is a legend and one of the best to ever step foot in the ring. He deserved this final moment.

On an unrelated note, wow, Orton's pops are getting pretty ridiculous. The RKO chants were massive. Also noticed a bit of a change in his character today, when he told Edge that Christian was not the poison I saw the smirk and mannerisms that were more present in the cocky Orton. Hopefully they continue to find a good balance between a cocky and bad-ass persona. Loved the pose coming at the beginning of the match, missed seeing that pose because it hadn't been done in a few weeks. I do hope he adds a few more moves to his moveset, maybe a crossbody or a suplex or something just to mix it up a bit. But overall, I'm loving the face turn so far. The Edge/Orton feud has been booked brilliantly. I'd have Orton go over Edge on Sunday, then have Edge win the title at Fatal 4 way and have Orton chase the title till Summerslam.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if Bret winning the title like the over the hill wrestler that he is will make the ratings go below a 3.0
The only thing I liked was Edge vs Christian


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

gatorca14 said:


> A voice of reason among the bitching and moaning on this forum. Sad to see so little respect for a guy that has put so much into the business. I grew up watching Bret Hart as did many of the older wrestling fans. He is a legend and one of the best to ever step foot in the ring. He deserved this final moment.
> 
> *On an unrelated note, wow, Orton's pops are getting pretty ridiculous*. The RKO chants were massive. Also noticed a bit of a change in his character today, when he told Edge that Christian was not the poison I saw the smirk and mannerisms that were more present in the cocky Orton. Hopefully they continue to find a good balance between a cocky and bad-ass persona. Loved the pose coming at the beginning of the match, missed seeing that pose because it hadn't been done in a few weeks. I do hope he adds a few more moves to his moveset, maybe a crossbody or a suplex or something just to mix it up a bit. But overall, I'm loving the face turn so far. The Edge/Orton feud has been booked brilliantly. I'd have Orton go over Edge on Sunday, then have Edge win the title at Fatal 4 way and have Orton chase the title till Summerslam.


IMO Orton got the second biggest face reaction on Raw this week. I actually believe his pop was bigger than even the Undertaker (only Bret had a bigger reaction).


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

This show was just amazing. The all-Canada kickoff bumped the energy levels, the E&C match was incredible, Taker appearing was epic, Batista tearing Ratings Henry to pieces looked as vicious as it should have (Batista is badass incarnate... I mean seriously. He's a beast). DiBiase finally got a reaction, even though Virgil's was bigger (and I'm glad it went that way). Miz got a couple of minutes to talk (+), lost the US championship he's barely ever defended (+) to Bret Hart (-). The WWESHOP segments were hilarious (especially little Horny riding a Hummer and Santino). Maryse was as hot as ever and got the pop of her life (obviously). Same goes for Eve, and especially the Bellas... I mean, how fucking gorgeous was the one coming in on the right? Swagger and Orton had a great TV match (Orton without wrist tapes looked weird), the mixed tag was pretty good (Fox sold Gail's finisher really well), and the Cena-Sheamus bout was just as decent. The crowd makes all the difference between a night in New Jersey and one in Canada.


So basically, the only bad stuff was that Hart became the US champion, that Regal was portrayed as someone who can be payed off (really?) and Buzz Aldrin as the guest host.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Apart from Bret winning the title (I'll be pissed if this doesn't set up a tournament tbh), I can't find anything wrong with this week's show.

It was nice to see Edge vs. Christian.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm actually not bothered by Bret winning the US Championship. RAW is a TV show, and many TV shows like to show villains getting their comeuppance. This was the case here, and I was not bothered at all. Miz was doing absolutely _NOTHING_ with the title and even though Bret will do so as well, I still don't care enough about the title that has had so many boring title reigns tacked onto it to get fussed about a man past his prime winning it. It was a moment for the Canadian fans, and it also furthered the storyline. Killed two birds with one stone.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The only reason people use the buried word is to use in defense when explaining why they didn't like a certain match situation.

Miz was not buried in any way so people who are saying that he was are just talking rubbish imo.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

I had no problem with Bret winning either. Not like Miz ever did anything with the title anyway. He is obviously involved in this tag team storyline and the subsequent feud with Jericho, no need for the US title.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Was a great Raw. Though all that Bret vs Miz match, I was waiting for Danielson to come out and slap on teh cattle mutilation  oh well


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it got lost in the shuffled of this thread but i really want the miz to cut promo's as he walks to the ring ... that thing with josh matthews was hilarious and both did great job at acting.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Bret won the US title? Who cars.

Its pro wrestling, it isnt real. Stop getting so worked up about it and get a life.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Dammit, wish I was home at the time so I could post this:










But I bet one of you guys already did...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

didn't see it mentioned but did anybody notice a 'muhammed hassan for guest host' sign??


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The first 40 minutes of RAW were amazing, we didn't have a single video package or commercial, it just felt like a regular RAW after that.

If TNA were still around on Monday's they wouldnt have had a chance against the first hour of RAW.


Did anyone see the "Toronto needs Impact" sign?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm glad Bret won. It's not like he'll hold the belt for a while, and it's not like Miz was doing anything with it. It was a nice thank-you gift to Bret as well as the Canadian crowd.


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

5 seconds, 5 seconds.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vovi said:


> 5 seconds, 5 seconds.


yes i agree


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> I'm glad Bret won. It's not like he'll hold the belt for a while, and it's not like Miz was doing anything with it. It was a nice thank-you gift to Bret as well as the Canadian crowd.


Let the tournament commence for a new US Champion!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a question

Has Christian ever connected with the frog splash yet in the WWE? He seems to go for it but never connects

&

Has Christian ever beat Edge?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Canadian fans annoy the fuck out of me. "We're so smart we boo Cena so much lololol are we cool now?" Cena should turn on Canada. Take a shit on the flag and say a canadian will never ever be the face of WWE again.

(No offence to any Canadians on here.)


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> Canadian fans annoy the fuck out of me. "We're so smart we boo Cena so much lololol are we cool now?" Cena should turn on Canada. Take a shit on the flag and say a canadian will never ever be the face of WWE again.
> 
> (No offence to any Canadians on here.)


Yeah and you have such an objective opinion, You obviously bum Cena to the high moon so you're going to hate that Canada just don't like Cena. I myself, as a Sheamus fan, found it highly amusing to see Sheamus getting chants from the crowd 

I also think last night proved without a shadow of a doubt that Sheamus has been accepted. I realize that basically anyone would have probably got a reaction against Cena at that show, but he got a lot of heat as well as the chants, either way he got quite a big reaction from the crowd, so well done Sheamus!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

No Danielson winning the US title?

yeah, not interested.

I guess they gave up on the angle with the miz, rendering the first few weeks of NXT pointless.

at least we know now that NXT won't make it to a second series if they are so willing to make the angles mean nothing in the WWE universe.

edit. At least we know Miz is getting the Money in the Bank.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> No Danielson winning the US title?
> 
> yeah, not interested.
> 
> ...


Oh no, Danielson wasn't on the first Raw after being eliminated, that must mean they've forgotten about his angle with Miz and are going to bury him. fpalm

How do you know that they won't put together a tournament to decide a new champion? And how do you know that Miz won't win it? And how do you know that Danielson won't take it from him then? Come to think of it, how do you know that they won't do the reality show trick of having a former contestant return with Danielson being the one picked?

You don't know any of this so just calm down


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Has Christian ever beat Edge?


If memory serves me right, Christian defeated Edge in 2001 to become the Intercontinental Champion. Edge won the belt back in a great ladder match that nobody remembers, but I'm pretty sure Christian beat him at the previous PPV or something. 

So anyways, here were my thoughts on Raw. 

- Lets get the negative out of the way: Bret Hart winning the US Title was stupid. Feel Good Moment my ass! I don't recall Bret ever having to lay down for old farts when he was IC Champion. I don't recall Rock, Austin, Michaels, or Triple H ever having to job to stroke victims on their way up the ladder. Its stupid, and the WWE devalued a championship & knocked down one of their stars with potential all for the sake of making Bret Hart feel good. Well isn't that nice. Its bullshit. I'm sorry, and if this were somebody else that the IWC didn't like (lets say Hogan), they'd be throwing a bitch fit. Just because its Bret Hart, doesn't make it right. If anything, I'm disappointed that Bret would agree to this, because like I said, didn't Hogan steal the title from him at Mania IX? Didn't he get pissed off over that? 

- Anybody find it weird that this was a "Commercial Free" Raw, yet they aired skits hyping up the shop zone & Geico? I'm just saying. 

- Divas Tag match...didn't care. Now the Gail/Bourne vs. Ryder/Alicia match was short but sweet. 

- Buzz Aldrin was unnecessary, and Vickie Guerrero makes me want to tear my ears off. 

- So not only does Ted Jr. get the Million $ Title, but he also gets Virgil to be his new Virgil...ok. I would prefer it if Ted Jr. carved his own identity, but whatever. 

- I didn't care for the Sheamus/Cena match that much. It just seemed like they were lumbering around & trading turns of long periods of hitting each other. And its always nice to here Cena get booed by vocal portions of the audience. Now I loved the ending where Batista came in, kicked Cena's ass, & then locked in him what looked like The Rings of Saturn. I think those two having an I Quit Match is stupid since, well, Cena's already made Batista submit at Wrestlemania, & we all know Cena's winning, so its not like we're going to see anything new. However, that last bit was actually a really cool visual to end the show on. 

- Now lets get into the part of the show that I really enjoyed: The Orton/Edge pick your poison deal. We got a VERY good Edge vs. Christian match up out of it, and some great build up for Edge/Orton along the way. I thought last week's show was kind of a step back for this great feud, but they got it back on track this week. I am really digging Orton as a face, and I think his stuff with Edge is the best part of the show without question. 

So Raw...I'll be nice and say it was ok because like I said, I really liked the end and I really liked the Pick your Poison stuff. I HATED Bret Hart's title win, and everything else was take it or leave it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Lets get the negative out of the way: Bret Hart winning the US Title was stupid. Feel Good Moment my ass! I don't recall Bret ever having to lay down for old farts when he was IC Champion. I don't recall Rock, Austin, Michaels, or Triple H ever having to job to stroke victims on their way up the ladder. Its stupid, and the WWE devalued a championship & knocked down one of their stars with potential all for the sake of making Bret Hart feel good. Well isn't that nice. Its bullshit. I'm sorry, and if this were somebody else that the IWC didn't like (lets say Hogan), they'd be throwing a bitch fit. Just because its Bret Hart, doesn't make it right. If anything, I'm disappointed that Bret would agree to this, because like I said, didn't Hogan steal the title from him at Mania IX? Didn't he get pissed off over that?


If it was Hogan then we'd have every right to throw a bitch fit as he would most likely try to stay champion forever.

Bret Hart on the other hand is just champion to give the Canadian fans a great in-ring moment, I'm pretty sure Bret will lose or give up the championship by next week.

Plus Miz was doing fuck all with the title so why not stick it on a legend like Bret Hart and then build towards something meaningful from there.

So basically I don't know what you're whining about.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I liked raw this week  First hour more than the second which is odd lol
- Starting with Bret hart and jericho was good and the promo went well
- Edge and Christian was a solid match and marked for christians surprise entrance. Ending was not really called for but I guess it allowed Orton one up on Edge again, if taker is taking time off why did he need to travel to raw for an edge count out and chokeslam? seems pointless waste of time, but hey its always good to see the deadman.
- Buzz's first promo with vickie was alright, lol'd at vickie being replaced.
- Henry - batista was meh yet again. I cant stand mark henry really, also why do wwe have most their black guys in red? :\ kofi, henry, mvp. Only truth and virgil dont wear red lol
- ted - tatsu again was meh, nothing inspiring here
- bret hart beating the miz...i dont mind bret winning to give him a feel good send off but why at the expense of the miz? especially since he just lost the tag titles to the hart dynasty..does this family want to destroy him?
-skipped womens match
- Buzz's promo was horrible and i think he was really slow, bourne was in the ring before he finished announching them and he started before bourne even came out from the back....ryder vs bourne mix tag was a good mtch, wish they would give these guys more tv time.
- swagger vs orton was ok, dont see anything special and swagger got no heat on his entrance lol
- cena vs sheamus was just there to waste time for batista to run in so kinda just happened with no effort.
good raw again.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

It was at the expense of the Miz because Miz was U.S. champion.

It's hardly rocket science.


----------



## The_Nav (May 5, 2010)

Edge vs Christian was a 5 star match and one of the best raw has had in a long time, I wish they would have shaken hands after but that probably would not have made sense at this point one being heel and other a face. They where a awesome tag team


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

TripleG said:


> And its always nice to here Cena get booed by vocal portions of the audience. Now I loved the ending where Batista came in, kicked Cena's ass, & then locked in him what looked like The Rings of Saturn. I think those two having an I Quit Match is stupid since, well, Cena's already made Batista submit at Wrestlemania, & we all know Cena's winning, so its not like we're going to see anything new. However, that last bit was actually a really cool visual to end the show on.


You're as annoying a Cena-hater as Pyro is a Hardy/Swagger-hater. Every second post you make is about how Cena sucks.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The guest host was stupid, and he obviously doesn't watch wrestling, but apart from that, good show. Edge's pick your poison swerve was good, but why the hell did Christian come out lol


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Buzz aldron is stupid because he doesn't watch pro wrestling? Fuck you.



Gingermadman said:


> No Danielson winning the US title?
> 
> yeah, not interested.
> 
> ...


Wrestling fans are fucking stupid.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i was some what disappointed in canada last night, edge and christian took a minute staring each other down and while they got a good reaction i was expecting an ovation because the last time these two actually wrestled with one another was in 2001.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i was some what disappointed in canada last night, edge and christian took a minute staring each other down and while they got a good reaction i was expecting an ovation because the last time these two actually wrestled with one another was in 2001.


that was 10 years ago. No one gives a shit about these two anymore. They're has-beens. Specially Christian.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*i was some what disappointed in canada last night, edge and christian took a minute staring each other down and while they got a good reaction i was expecting an ovation because the last time these two actually wrestled with one another was in 2001.*

You shouldnt be disappointed. Anywhere in Canada is a better wrestling audience than 99% of the U.S markets. With the exception of maybe 3 or 4 places. Canada is wrestling country, especially Toronto.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not but I noticed something funny/strange in Santino's "Sponsor message". In the bit when he says "When I do watch pro wrestling I watch monday night Raw" and then "So stay Thursday". I'm like 98.5% sure that he said thirsty but it sounded like thursday to me :L.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Edge vs Christian was awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> If it was Hogan then we'd have every right to throw a bitch fit as he would most likely try to stay champion forever.
> 
> Bret Hart on the other hand is just champion to give the Canadian fans a great in-ring moment, I'm pretty sure Bret will lose or give up the championship by next week.
> 
> Plus Miz was doing fuck all with the title so why not stick it on a legend like Bret Hart and then build towards something meaningful from there.


Again, Bret got his great send off at Wrestlemania and when The Harts won the tag titles. What was wrong with those moments? 

Bret ain't losing the belt. He's going to forfeit the thing, which makes the title win even more pointless. Why have him win it when he won't lose it? How can there be anything meaningful there if Bret's just going to give the belt away? And even if he does lose in a match, Bret is not physically able to do much of anything (as shown in both his Mania match AND the match with Miz) so its not like the guy winning it is going to look good at all doing it. If you lose to Bret, you're losing to a cripple. If you beat Bret, you beat a cripple. It doesn't really do much either way. It'd be like beating Muhammad Ali 2010 in a boxing match. Is that really something to brag about? 



Pittsburgh said:


> You're as annoying a Cena-hater as Pyro is a Hardy/Swagger-hater. Every second post you make is about how Cena sucks.


Hey, Cena's the type of guy that either you love him or you hate him with almost no in between. I'm just on that side of the fence.


----------



## The Grappler (Jan 31, 2009)

Bret Hart is the greatest United States Champion in WWE History and I really do mean it!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Again, Bret got his great send off at Wrestlemania and when The Harts won the tag titles. What was wrong with those moments?
> 
> Bret ain't losing the belt. He's going to forfeit the thing, which makes the title win even more pointless. Why have him win it when he won't lose it? How can there be anything meaningful there if Bret's just going to give the belt away? And even if he does lose in a match, Bret is not physically able to do much of anything (as shown in both his Mania match AND the match with Miz) so its not like the guy winning it is going to look good at all doing it. If you lose to Bret, you're losing to a cripple. If you beat Bret, you beat a cripple. It doesn't really do much either way. It'd be like beating Muhammad Ali 2010 in a boxing match. Is that really something to brag about?


I do just think they used this as a way to get the US Title off The Miz, and since RAW was in Canada, it provided a great moment. If Miz is going to go and do the tag thing again, then it makes every bit of sense, you can't have him carrying around the title for the sake of him holding a title. Miz would have lost more heat and more credibility if he lost clean to some other mid-carder anyways. So it was probs best like this.

God a nice moment, Miz is teaming with a main eventer in Jericho and the title will no doubt become free for another mid-carder to hopefully get elevated, or at least gain some kind of significance.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Since everyone's just _*DYING*_ to know what I thought of last night's Raw, I'll oblige you. 

*Bret Hart/Chris Jericho opening promo.* Y2J was on fire and Bret held his own too...until that weak-ass "stick that in your pipe and smoke it" line at the end. Gay. But the overall segment was good. *5/5*
*Great Khali/Hornswoggle video.* This is how the little troll should be used if he's going to be used at all. Definitely NOT in the ring but in a skit like this, it's fine. The skit was funny. I wouldn't mind seeing WWE do more stuff like this. *5/5*
*Edge over Christian. Undertaker's surprise appearance.* I never realized how little offense Edge actually possesses. Christian carried this match and while it wasn't a classic, the added elements of the great crowd and the appearance by Taker give this segment a top score overall. *5/5*
*Maryse/Eve backstage segment.* Once again, it's GREAT to see the divas get some face time centered around competition even if the execution was a little sloppy. Eve should've stopped with ONE slamming of Maryse's head into that chest. Seriously, she slams her head 3 or 4 times and the girl's nose ain't even broke? She's not unconscious? She's not even groggy or on the floor! She just shakes it off and walks away and gets the pin in the match later! That was clearly Eve's botch so I won't take anything away from Maryse who generated some good heat with her comments. *2/5*
*DiBiase/R-Truth video.* I liked the whole commercial spoof-thing they did all night and this angle between mid-carders isn't great but it's better than them just having random matches. *3/5*
*Ted DiBiase over Yoshi Tatsu. Virgil appears as DiBiase's manservant.* The retro coolness of seeing Virgil again couldn't save a boring, sloppy match that the crowd just wasn't feeling at all. *1/5*
*Vickie Guerrero/Buzz Aldrin backstage segment.* It was good to hear that a new GM is being appointed but the Aldrin's just do NOT belong on TV, at least not on WWE TV. This segment was painful to watch. *-1/5*
*Bret Hart over The Miz for the United States Championship.* I never thought I'd say this but I agree with Michael Cole! This win means absolutely NOTHING! I'm sure it was great for the fans in Toronto but the match itself was a complete sham! I'm sure there's a plan already in place to right this wrong but I would have erred on the side of common sense and have Bret put up a good fight but ultimately have the Miz pull it out. It gets a star for the crowd pop and POTENTIAL to produce a storyline but that's all. *1/5*
*Santino Marella video.* Just like Horny, Santino does not belong in the ring but in segments like this. HILARIOUS! *5/5*
*Laycool and Maryse over Eve and the Bella Twins.* This match was God-awful sloppy but I am IN MAD LOVE with LayCool, particularly Michelle. The chick-fight stuff between Maryse and Eve was weak once again but it's still nice to see more from the divas IN THE RING than we have in maybe a couple of years. *2/5*
*John Cena promo.* Same tired stuff that we're used to from Cena. He's still way too beloved by the masses to turn him heel or ship him to Smackdown so I'm afraid we're stuck with him. Maybe it's not so much him as it is this tired feud with Batista. It just lost all it's momentum for me @ WrestleMania. How's Cena supposed to top a clean submission victory? Waste. *0/5*
*Batista attacks Mark Henry.* Again, this was supposed to convince us what a brutal beast Batista is but it's just too little, too late. *0/5*
*Randy Orton over Jack Swagger by DQ. Edge spears Orton.* Edge gets some payback from last week. I personally would have flipped it and had Edge spear Orton LAST WEEK and Randy catch him with the RKO THIS WEEK but the segment was a nice build to their PPV match. The action between Swagger and Orton was a little pedestrian for my taste. *3/5*
*Evan Bourne/Gail Kim over Zack Ryder/Alicia Fox.* Hands down the BEST match of the night! Evan could make a broomstick look good which, when you're in there with Ryder is a skill that comes in handy. Gail Kim was just OFF THE CHAIN!!! Why this girl is not utilized for her in-ring ability more often is beyond me! She was just absolutely on fire and I hope this leads to more opportunities for her in the future. Zack's opening bit with Aldrin was decent but then the old codger nearly killed the whole segment by refusing to get his wrinkly ass out of the ring! Alicia's not nearly as accomplished as Gail but she's by far the HOTTEST diva on either brand but despite that can still pull off that bad ass persona so more of her is a GOOD thing! *4/5*
*Goldust video.* This one was a classic case of overkill. It was the fourth of these commercial spoofs and was just one too many. Plus Goldust's mystique isn't what it once was. *0/5*
*John Cena over Sheamus by DQ.* Batista interferes. The match was decent but I'm just so over the whole love triangle with these three that even though it was meant to be a cliffhanger type ending it came over more as a desperate last-ditch effort to generate interest in a match that nobody's interested in. *2/5*

*FINAL SCORE: 2/5*

Believe it or not, this is actually a good score. Like I said last week, wrestling in general has fallen far from it's glory days. What would've improved this Raw? Better in-ring action for sure. A better guest host. A more intriguing main event storyline. The ring action can't be helped because this is as good as the talent gets in WWE. But something HAS to be done about these hosts and if the workers are going to be used in vignettes, they need to sharpen their skills. So there's light at the end of the tunnel if WWE will just head for it at full speed.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

TripleG said:


> If anything, I'm disappointed that Bret would agree to this, because like I said, didn't Hogan steal the title from him at Mania IX? Didn't he get pissed off over that?


I already explained to you the difference between the two scenarios. Can you really not see the difference between World Title at WrestleMania and US Title on Raw?


----------



## Gibsy (Jun 1, 2009)

In all honesty I dont think buzz even knew Evan Bourne and Gail Kim were standing behind him when he went to point up the ramp

Buzz was buzzed


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pretty good RAW. Virgil FTW! Edge vs Christian was very good and Orton vs Swagger and Cena vs Sheamus were both very passable TV matches. The big moment of the night was Bret Hart winning the title and while some people are complaining about it, The Miz hasn't defended the title in a long time and a tournament for the belt might give some prestige. It is sad to see Bret do things like try to get on the middle rope and slip though, I hope the kids that watch now actually go and seek out his old stuff.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gibsy said:


> In all honesty I dont think buzz even knew Evan Bourne and Gail Kim were standing behind him when he went to point up the ramp
> 
> Buzz was buzzed


Yeah i was like hurry up and GTFO!


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

This Raw had the quality others would be tempted to sell as
a ppv... Sheamus vs Cena, Swagger vs Orton, Christian vs Edge,
DiBiase vs Tatsu, Hitman vs Miz Grudgematch, 3vs3 Divas, mixed
Tagteam Bourne vs mixed Tagteam Ryder, Batista vs Henry (squash
match).


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

I loved the RAW. Canada got spoiled, first they witness which is quite possibly Bret Hart's last ever appearance on RAW, as well as seeing a ppv worthy Edge vs Christian bout, with an appearance from the Undertaker. Swagger vs Orton was icing on the cake. Everything else was pretty meh but those three things are more than I could ever hope for if I went to a live show.

Still, the badass Batista on RAW is what we needed to see around WM, not the whiny bitchy Batista. He's lost to Cena twice now and it's pretty hard to take him seriously. Having him go over at least once would have made the Cena/Batista feud more special but I could give a rat's ass about it now.


----------

